# Intanto mi presento ...



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti,
vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio 
Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
E ora il motivo per cui sono qui.
Mi sono imbattuta in un uomo sposato... ci siamo conosciuti, piaciuti e continuiamo a vederci una volta alla settimana da un mese.
E' la prima volta che ho una storia con un uomo sposato, per cui fatico a capire le dinamiche ed i comportamenti.
Mi piace molto, ma cerco di restare con i piedi per terra, consapevole del fatto che potrebbe finire da un momento all'altro.
Quando ci vediamo stiamo benissimo, è il nostro piccolo angolo di paradiso quel giorno a settimana.
Poi gli altri giorni non ci sentiamo moltissimo, lui è lavorativamente molto occupato.
A volte chattiamo alla sera tardi quando lui è libero da impegni familiari.
Nel week end tranne rare eccezioni, il silenzio.
Sono molto diffidente io, o è normale che ci sia questo silenzio? Mi chiedo, se uno ha voglia di sentirti, non trova il modo anche solo un attimo per scriverti ciao?
Mi rendo conto di non essere molto chiara in questo momento sul parere che vorrei da voi, magari poi mi scaldo e riesco a spiegarmi.:facepalm:
Intanto grazie, a presto
Mara


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


preparati. con gli sposati sono lacrime e sangue...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


Non credo che esista una normalità
Ognuno ha i suoi paletti. Non potendo sapere come sia la sua realtà a casa difficile dirti se potrebbe sentirti e non lo fa.
Prova al momento a valutare solo quello che riesce a darti se ti va bene e ti fa stare serena, altrimenti parlagliene


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> preparati. con gli sposati sono lacrime e sangue...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Si questo lo immagino...
e credimi, mio marito è andato via con un'altra quindi mai avrei voluto ritrovarmi in una situazione simile...
Se ci sto è perchè mi piace parecchio:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


Ciao Mara/lampone ( quale nome preferisci?) benvenuta 

secondo me è normale, voglio dire ha una famiglia alla,quale dovrà pur dedicare del tempo ed un lavoro che tu dici essere molto impegnativo nonostante ciò vi vedete una volta a settimana e quando si sgancia da famiglia e lavoro vi sentite con messaggi 
insomma non mi lamenterei al tuo posto, tu ambisci a qualcosa di più o questa relazione improntata così ti basta ?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che esista una normalità
> Ognuno ha i suoi paletti. Non potendo sapere come sia la sua realtà a casa difficile dirti se potrebbe sentirti e non lo fa.
> Prova al momento a valutare solo quello che riesce a darti se ti va bene e ti fa stare serena, altrimenti parlagliene


Sto cercando di studiare la situazione infatti...
perchè anche io non so come stanno le cose a casa sua. Mi sono imposta di non chiedere nulla.
Vorrei che ne parlasse lui.
Io non pretendo che si innamori, per carità. Vorrei solo che Mara fosse Mara per lui, e non un corpo qualunque, fosse anche solo per sesso. Non so se mi sono spiegata. Quindi sapere che pensa a me mi gratificherebbe.


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


Ciao, cosa cerchi in lui?
Se è solo del sesso perchè ti lamenti che ti "trascura" nei fine settimana?
Se ti aspetti qualcosa di più, cosa ti fa pensare che uno che non è sincero con sua moglie debba esserlo con te?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Mara/lampone ( quale nome preferisci?) benvenuta
> 
> secondo me è normale, voglio dire ha una famiglia alla,quale dovrà pur dedicare del tempo ed un lavoro che tu dici essere molto impegnativo nonostante ciò vi vedete una volta a settimana e quando si sgancia da famiglia e lavoro vi sentite con messaggi
> insomma non mi lamenterei al tuo posto, tu ambisci a qualcosa di più o questa relazione improntata così ti basta ?


Ci sentiamo con messaggi, pochi in realtà, qualche volta azzarda la telefonata.

Così com'è la situazione può andarmi bene, ma ho sempre immaginato che quando uno ha l'amante fa di tutto per vederla e sentirla il più possibile. Lui invece è molto misurato.

A me se continua così sta anche bene... almeno per adesso.



spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, cosa cerchi in lui?
> Se è solo del sesso perchè ti lamenti che ti "trascura" nei fine settimana?
> Se ti aspetti qualcosa di più, cosa ti fa pensare che uno che non è sincero con sua moglie debba esserlo con te?



Perchè mi aspetto che anche dal punto del desiderio sessuale si debba far qualcosa per tenerlo vivo no?
Se mi trascuri, io vado altrove. Credo lo metta in conto.
Ripeto, non mi aspetto certo che lasci la moglie, ma con lui ci sto bene e quindi una relazione che vada un pò oltre il sesso puro e semplice la ambirei.
Sono troppo ottimista? 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Mara/lampone ( quale nome preferisci?) benvenuta


Va bene sia Mara che Lampone, come preferisci tu


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Perchè mi aspetto che anche dal punto del desiderio sessuale si debba far qualcosa per tenerlo vivo no?
> Se mi trascuri, io vado altrove. Credo lo metta in conto.
> Ripeto, non mi aspetto certo che lasci la moglie, ma con lui ci sto bene e quindi una relazione che vada un pò oltre il sesso puro e semplice la ambirei.
> Sono troppo ottimista?


Non so, forse si se dovessi basarmi sulla media delle esperienze che si leggono qui dentro. Tieni presente che la tipica situazione: - Lei amante di uomo sposato o fidanzato che la tiene solo per scopare - è una delle più viste del forum.

Al tuo posto cercherei di basarmi maggiormente sui tuoi bisogni, è evidente che il ruolo sopra descritto a te non basta, altrimenti non lo avvertiresti come un problema.

E' possibile che tu stia cercando nella persona sbagliata, se tuo marito ha laciato te per un'altra non è detto che il nuovo lui sia disposto a lasciare la moglie per te, non è un assioma consolidato.

Un'altra cosa: prospettare che un'altra donna passi quello che ha passato tu, ti lascia del tutto indifferente?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ci sentiamo con messaggi, pochi in realtà, qualche volta azzarda la telefonata.
> 
> Così com'è la situazione può andarmi bene, ma ho sempre immaginato che quando uno ha l'amante fa di tutto per vederla e sentirla il più possibile. Lui invece è molto misurato.
> 
> ...


Non so se sei troppo ottimista  Mara 
ma quando vi vedete vi limitate a fare sesso o passate ore insieme anche per parlare, mangiare insieme o altro ?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa: prospettare che un'altra donna passi quello che ha passato tu, ti lascia del tutto indifferente?


A dire il vero io non me la sono mai presa con la donna con cui è andato via mio marito.
Penso che la responsabilità della scelta sia stata di mio marito. E' lui che avrebbe eventualmente dovuto pensare alla sua famiglia.
Detto questo, o io o un'altra, lui la tradirebbe comunque, quindi perchè rinunciare ad una cosa che al momento mi fa stare bene?

Quanto alle aspettative, no, non mi aspetto che lasci la moglie. So che non lo farà. E questa situazione per ora mi va bene, quando capirò che non ci starò più dentro, ammesso che non si stanchi prima lui, cercherò di venirne fuori.
Per ora vorrei godermela


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2016)

Se è sposato e non si fa sentire la domenica, direi che è normale.
Sei l amante,  non un amica o una compagna. Sei una parentesi della sua vita che dalla sua vita deve stare fuori.
La domenica è il giorno in cui si sta in famiglia.
Perché dovrebbe chiamarti?
È sesso Mara. Solo sesso.
Potete stare benissimo insieme quando lo siete, facendo anche discorsi illuminati e alti tra un orgasmo e l'altro, ma di base tu sei l amante.
Fuori dal letto la sua vita è un altra.
Questa è la normalità.
Il resto, tentare di stare piùtempo possibile con l amante, sono romanzi harmony..
Benvenuta.


E cercati uno libero, non per moralismo, ma pperché ti farai male.
Credo.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se sei troppo ottimista  Mara
> ma quando vi vedete vi limitate a fare sesso o passate ore insieme anche per parlare, mangiare insieme o altro ?


A volte usciamo, a volte stiamo a cena da me, parliamo e ridiamo tantissimo quando siamo insieme...
ottimo sesso e ottimo contorno direi.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se è sposato e non si fa sentire la domenica, direi che è normale.
> Sei l amante,  non un amica o una compagna. Sei una parentesi della sua vita che dalla sua vita deve stare fuori.
> La domenica è il giorno in cui si sta in famiglia.
> Perché dovrebbe chiamarti?
> ...



Non posso che stra quotarti in tutto!
Mi fa bene confrontarmi perchè a volte ci sono cose che seppure ovvie non si vedono.
Hai ragione la sua vita è un'altra e per questo me ne starò buona fino a quando mi starà bene...
Nel frattempo magari ne trovo uno libero


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> A volte usciamo, a volte stiamo a cena da me, parliamo e ridiamo tantissimo quando siamo insieme...
> ottimo sesso e ottimo contorno direi.


Beh dai mi sembra una relazione con tante rose e poche spine  e poi ridere insieme mi sembra emblematico di un certo benessere nello stare insieme 
io al tuo posto direi che va bene così :up:


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh dai mi sembra una relazione con tante rose e poche spine  e poi ridere insieme mi sembra emblematico di un certo benessere nello stare insieme
> io al tuo posto direi che va bene così :up:



Lo dico anche io...
Grazie Fiammetta!
E' che non ho molta stima di me stessa e quindi mi aspetto che si stufi in fretta e vada via per una migliore di me.
Fosse anche solo per il sesso...
Ma poi carta canta: cinque appuntamenti non sono pochi per una storia che poteva essere una botta e via no?
Qualcosa in me ci troverà mi dico...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Lo dico anche io...
> Grazie Fiammetta!
> E' che non ho molta stima di me stessa e quindi mi aspetto che si stufi in fretta e vada via per una migliore di me.
> Fosse anche solo per il sesso...
> ...


Madonna ! Non buttarti giù così, mi sembri socievole e allegra, sarai pure una bella figliola perché non dovrebbe trovare qualcosa in te ?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna ! Non buttarti giù così, mi sembri socievole e allegra, sarai pure una bella figliola perché non dovrebbe trovare qualcosa in te ?



E chi lo sa...la mia testa è bacata :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E chi lo sa...la mia testa è bacata :facepalm:


Resta qui che ti Sbachiamo !!!!! 
ce n'è per tutti i gusti  
ora per esempio vado a  consolare [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che non ribatte un chiodo qui dentro nemmeno virtualmente, na tragedia !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> A dire il vero io non me la sono mai presa con la donna con cui è andato via mio marito.
> Penso che la responsabilità della scelta sia stata di mio marito. E' lui che avrebbe eventualmente dovuto pensare alla sua famiglia.
> *Detto questo, o io o un'altra, lui la tradirebbe comunque, quindi perchè rinunciare ad una cosa che al momento mi fa stare bene?*
> 
> ...


Mi viene in mente De Andrè:
-Anche se vi sentite assolti siete comunque coinvolti.-

Non condivido la tua prospettiva, anche chi fabbrica mine antiuomo si appella al fatto che tanto le mine le produrrebbero altri. Comunque fa parte della catena delle responsabilità che rende zoppi migliaia di bambini.

E no, non sono affatto convinto che la nostra responsabilità si fermi solo davanti al nostro di benessere.
Non lo era per chi ti ha soffiato il marito, non lo è nemmeno per te.
Mi rendo conto che abbiamo due visioni diverse della vita, proprio. Buona fortuna comunque.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non posso che stra quotarti in tutto!
> Mi fa bene confrontarmi perchè a volte ci sono cose che seppure ovvie non si vedono.
> Hai ragione la sua vita è un'altra e per questo me ne starò buona fino a quando mi starà bene...
> Nel frattempo magari ne trovo uno libero


Brava!


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente De Andrè:
> -Anche se vi sentite assolti siete comunque coinvolti.-
> 
> Non condivido la tua prospettiva, anche chi fabbrica mine antiuomo si appella al fatto che tanto le mine le produrrebbero altri. Comunque fa parte della catena delle responsabilità che rende zoppi migliaia di bambini.
> ...


Chiaro, ognuno ha un suo pensiero ci mancherebbe.
Una volta non la pensavo così...poi sono cambiata. E sai cosa? mi preferisco adesso. 
Grazie per il buona fortuna


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Resta qui che ti Sbachiamo !!!!!
> ce n'è per tutti i gusti
> ora per esempio vado a  consolare @_Skorpio_ che non ribatte un chiodo qui dentro nemmeno virtualmente, na tragedia !!!! :rotfl:


Ecco sbacatemi in fretta!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ecco sbacatemi in fretta!


:saggio: 

sarà fatto !


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Chiaro, ognuno ha un suo pensiero ci mancherebbe.
> Una volta non la pensavo così...poi sono cambiata. E sai cosa? mi preferisco adesso.
> Grazie per il buona fortuna


Prego.
Anch' io una volta la pensavo come te e poi sono cambiato, e anch' io mi preferisco adesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Prego.
> Anchio una volta la pensavo come te e poi sono cambiato, e anch' io mi preferisco adesso.


Comunque co sto avatar fai innamora, vedi di cambiarlo  tentatore !!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque co sto avatar fai innamora, vedi di cambiarlo  tentatore !!!!!


Per gli ormoni a palla c'è l'utente nuovo
Come te la cavi al telefono ?


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


.... lo trovo normale, magari per lui solo un ciao non ha molto senso....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per gli ormoni a palla c'è l'utente nuovo
> *Come te la cavi al telefono *?


a me piace l'avatar di Spleen, e poi è sempre così centrato che stuzzicarlo è divertente 
*Domani ti chiamo* :rotfl:
pare io abbia una voce suadente a me fa cagare invece, quindi boh


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Prego.
> Anchio una volta la pensavo come te e poi sono cambiato, e anch' io mi preferisco adesso.


Siamo diversi comunque ahahahah due rette parallele!


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


Lascia perdere, tanto non lascerà mai la moglie per l'amante.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... lo trovo normale, magari per lui solo un ciao non ha molto senso....


Grazie...
è molto probabile!
E' che a prescindere dal fatto che sia occupato o meno...ho notato che gli uomini sono più tirchi di messaggi o pensieri...ma non per questo non sono interessati.
Io sono l'opposto...per fortuna non mi lascio andare altrimenti ogni pensiero sarebbe un messaggio...e sai che palle? :facepalm:


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, tanto non lascerà mai la moglie per l'amante.


Ma io non voglio che lo faccia!


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che lo faccia!


E allora goditelo, che problemi ci sono? E' sposato, con tutti i contro (e i pro) del caso.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora goditelo, che problemi ci sono? E' sposato, con tutti i contro (e i pro) del caso.


E' quello che vorrei fare...
il  mio problema infatti non è il fatto che sia impegnato...quanto capire se sta con me perchè gli interesso o solo perchè al momento non ha altro per le mani... per me conta sapere che mi ha scelta...anche se stiamo parlando solo di sesso...non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' quello che vorrei fare...
> il  mio problema infatti non è il fatto che sia impegnato...quanto capire se sta con me perchè gli interesso o solo perchè al momento non ha altro per le mani... per me conta sapere che mi ha scelta...anche se stiamo parlando solo di sesso...non so se mi spiego...


Ho capito: sei donna. 

Guarda, io non credo che un uomo si scelga la prima che passa per un rapporto extraconiugale (a meno che non lo faccia per ripicca). Credo che queste cose accadano per due ragioni, che dipendono l'una dell'altra:

1 lasci la porta aperta perchè qualcosa non quadra nel rapporto 
2 trovi un'altra che ti colpisce

Almeno per me è stato così.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho capito: sei donna.
> 
> Guarda, io non credo che un uomo si scelga la prima che passa per un rapporto extraconiugale (a meno che non lo faccia per ripicca). Credo che queste cose accadano per due ragioni, che dipendono l'una dell'altra:
> 
> ...


Si si...sul fatto che sia donna siamo tranquilli!

Tu hai un'amate o sei l'amante di qualcuna?


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Si si...sul fatto che sia donna siamo tranquilli!
> 
> Tu hai un'amate o sei l'amante di qualcuna?


Io sono stato sia traditore che tradito e il tutto è accaduto con la stessa donna che mi sono sposato.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono stato sia traditore che tradito e il tutto è accaduto con la stessa donna che mi sono sposato.


Wow!


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Wow!


Non ci facciamo mancare nulla...


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque co sto avatar fai innamora, vedi di cambiarlo  tentatore !!!!!



 ma ..... ma....... sono io.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ma ..... ma....... sono io.


In effetti è figo!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ma ..... ma....... sono io.


Sei tu ???!!!!! Nooooooooo anzi siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
non cambiare nulla


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Grazie...
> è molto probabile!
> E' che a prescindere dal fatto che sia occupato o meno...ho notato che gli uomini sono più tirchi di messaggi o pensieri...ma non per questo non sono interessati.
> Io sono l'opposto...per fortuna non mi lascio andare altrimenti ogni pensiero sarebbe un messaggio...e sai che palle? :facepalm:


.....solo la terza donna nel giro di una settimana che mi dice la stessa cosa.............. apriamo un dibattito sulle generalizzazioni e luoghi comuni ? 

.....da innamorato allora forse esce il mio lato femminile.........

...non mi diventare una stalker


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....solo la terza donna nel giro di una settimana che mi dice la stessa cosa.............. apriamo un dibattito sulle generalizzazioni e luoghi comuni ?
> 
> .....da innamorato allora forse esce il mio lato femminile.........
> 
> ...non mi diventare una stalker



Ahahahaha no non voglio diventare una stalker...in passato sono stata una scassacavoli...mai stalker...ma comunque mi facevo e facevo mille paranoie...
Da quando conosco questo...sono paziente...attendo, studio, cerco di capire...in silenzio 

Consiglio: finora mi ha sempre chiesto lui quando potevamo vederci... stavolta mi butto o aspetto sempre lui?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahaha no non voglio diventare una stalker...in passato sono stata una scassacavoli...mai stalker...ma comunque mi facevo e facevo mille paranoie...
> Da quando conosco questo...sono paziente...attendo, studio, cerco di capire...in silenzio
> 
> Consiglio: finora mi ha sempre chiesto lui quando potevamo vederci... stavolta mi butto o aspetto sempre lui?


Buttati..potrebbe fargli piacere e poi non ê giusto che tu debba costantemente a cosa sia più giusto per paura di sbagliare 
Benvenuta


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahaha no non voglio diventare una stalker...in passato sono stata una scassacavoli...mai stalker...ma comunque mi facevo e facevo mille paranoie...
> Da quando conosco questo...sono paziente...attendo, studio, cerco di capire...in silenzio
> 
> Consiglio: finora mi ha sempre chiesto lui quando potevamo vederci... stavolta mi butto o aspetto sempre lui?


Scassacavoli in che senso ?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buttati..potrebbe fargli piacere e poi non ê giusto che tu debba costantemente a cosa sia più giusto per paura di sbagliare
> Benvenuta


Lo so...ma è sempre perchè non so come muovermi...non voglio invadere il suo spazio...solo quello...


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scassacavoli in che senso ?


Nel senso che ad ogni minima cosa che non andava facevo delle paranoie assurde.
A volte per non essere paziente ho perso tutto.
Ma era un'altra Mara quella


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahaha no non voglio diventare una stalker...in passato sono stata una scassacavoli...mai stalker...ma comunque mi facevo e facevo mille paranoie...
> Da quando conosco questo...sono paziente...attendo, studio, cerco di capire...in silenzio
> 
> Consiglio: finora mi ha sempre chiesto lui quando potevamo vederci... stavolta mi butto o aspetto sempre lui?


chiedi.....non vedo il problema, a me piacciono le donne propositive e a lui ?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Nel senso che ad ogni minima cosa che non andava facevo delle paranoie assurde.
> A volte per non essere paziente ho perso tutto.
> Ma era un'altra Mara quella


Esagerata nelle paranoie o ti sentivi non compresa?


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> In effetti è figo!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei tu ???!!!!! Nooooooooo anzi siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> non cambiare nulla


Sto a scherzà ragazze, quello dell' immagine è Cris Bale....
Io sono ormai un ragazzotto attempato e un po' brizzolato.... ormai non ho più velleità di figaggine.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto a scherzà ragazze, quello dell' immagine è Cris Bale....
> Io sono ormai un ragazzotto attempato e un po' brizzolato.... ormai non ho più velleità di figaggine.


Attempato e brizzolato per me è buono  
comunque 
e poi sai il modo che hai di porti qui mi garba assai :up:


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> chiedi.....non vedo il problema, a me piacciono le donne propositive e a lui ?


In genere si...
ma magari la prende come un'invasione di campo...ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Attempato e brizzolato per me è buono
> comunque
> e poi sai il modo che hai di porti qui mi garba assai :up:


Questa cosa che troviamo interessanti gli stessi uomini inizia a essere preoccupante


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esagerata nelle paranoie o ti sentivi non compresa?


La verità è che alla fine avevo ragione...notavo l'interesse dell'altro scemare e lo facevo presente più volte

poi non ho mai capito se sono spariti davvero perchè volevano o per le mie paranoie...

sta di fatto che questo finora è rimasto...guarda caso non rompo per niente


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> In genere si...
> ma magari la prende come un'invasione di campo...ahahahah


....dipende da quanto sei insistente. Se, quand'ero sposato, la mia amante mi avesso proposto di uscire penso che mi sarei calato pure dalla finestra..... e abitavo mooooolto in alto.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa cosa che troviamo interessanti gli stessi uomini inizia a essere preoccupante


Già  tocchera mica sfidarci, come si sfidano due amazzoni ?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già  tocchera mica sfidarci, come si sfidano due amazzoni ?


Ahahah 
Scusa [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] ogni tanto qui divaghiamo


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....dipende da quanto sei insistente. Se, quand'ero sposato, la mia amante mi avesso proposto di uscire penso che mi sarei calato pure dalla finestra..... e abitavo mooooolto in alto.


Eri innamorato?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> La verità è che alla fine avevo ragione...notavo l'interesse dell'altro scemare e lo facevo presente più volte
> 
> poi non ho mai capito se sono spariti davvero perchè volevano o per le mie paranoie...
> 
> sta di fatto che questo finora è rimasto...guarda caso non rompo per niente


Beh se ripetevo  troppo frequentemente questa mancanza di interesse, ci sta si siano anche scocciati 
pero sai come si dice : sbagliando si impara


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Eri innamorato?


molto ......


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh se ripetevo  troppo frequentemente questa mancanza di interesse, ci sta si siano anche scocciati
> pero sai come si dice : sbagliando si impara


ah questo è certo!


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> molto ......


Eh vedi! la differenza è questa! io non credo proprio lui sia innamorato...


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Eh vedi! la differenza è questa! io non credo proprio lui sia innamorato...


delle altre neanch'io.......basta essere d'accordo
....e visto come stavo in casa lo avrei fatto lo stesso...........


----------



## disincantata (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


Benvenuta.
MI sembra prematuro dopo solo 1 mese e 4 incontri capire e sapere come andra' e se diventera' una lunga relazione.
Considerando pero' che hai 2 figli piccoli, l'unico consiglio e' prenderlo come un piacevole passatempo, senza troppe aspettative.
Goditi le serate e le uscite. Magari evita di preparargli cenette, sai molti ci sguazzano nelle comodita' e nel non dover neppure pagare il motel.
Cerca di vedere il vostro rapporto dall'esterno.
Separata, 2 figli, casa a disposizione......non si sacrifica molto. Quindi fai altrettanto, prendi solo quello che ti fa stare bene.
Guardandoti pero' anche intorno, perche' nel lungo periodo, passata la novita', ci si può stancare di essere un passatempo, seppur piacevole e bello.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah
> Scusa @_Lampone_ ogni tanto qui divaghiamo


Vedo...ma mi piace!


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> MI sembra prematuro dopo solo 1 mese e 4 incontri capire e sapere come andra' e se diventera' una lunga relazione.
> Considerando pero' che hai 2 figli piccoli, l'unico consiglio e' prenderlo come un piacevole passatempo, senza troppe aspettative.
> Goditi le serate e le uscite. Magari evita di preparargli cenette, sai molti ci sguazzano nelle comodita' e nel non dover neppure pagare il motel.
> ...



Mi impegnerò per cercare di non cascarci emotivamente 
grazie dei saggi consigli


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> delle altre neanch'io.......basta essere d'accordo
> ....e visto come stavo in casa lo avrei fatto lo stesso...........



Ok...vi aggiornerò...intanto medito sul da farsi


----------



## eagle (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


Ti sei data la risposta da sola. Chattate quando è libero da altri impegni per lui, almeno adesso, prioritari: famiglia e lavoro.


----------



## eagle (26 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se è sposato e non si fa sentire la domenica, direi che è normale.
> Sei l amante,  non un amica o una compagna. Sei una parentesi della sua vita che dalla sua vita deve stare fuori.
> La domenica è il giorno in cui si sta in famiglia.
> Perché dovrebbe chiamarti?
> ...


Vabbè, pure un pò di moral e/ismo, dai!


----------



## Divì (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ma ..... ma....... sono io.


Come "sono io" ?!

Tu mi turbi


----------



## Divì (26 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa cosa che troviamo interessanti gli stessi uomini inizia a essere preoccupante


Quoto. E aggiungo che almeno quelli QUASI della mia età li dovete .... mollare


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto. E aggiungo che almeno quelli QUASI della mia età li dovete .... mollare


:rotfl: Ma va, sarai una ragazzina


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Si questo lo immagino...
> e credimi, mio marito è andato via con un'altra quindi mai avrei voluto ritrovarmi in una situazione simile...
> Se ci sto è perchè mi piace parecchio:facepalm:


Immaginavo. Io qui ci sto parecchio bene. Anche se leggo più di quanto scriva.
Se posso darti un contributo basato sulla mia personale esperienza, qualunque storia tra uno sposato ed un single, indipendentemente dal sesso dello sposato e del single, soffre nella misura in cui uno dei due vuole di più.
E purtroppo non è buona teoria, perché questo volevi più e non avere il di più che si vuole alla fine si sostanzia in silenzi, solitudine, attese, e soprattutto in quella inaccettabile è dannosissima voglia di ripigliarsi il tempo perduto a tutti i costi che ti sorbisci quando state insieme.
Ho letto che hai 44 anni, quindi non sei più una ragazzina. Secondo me la chiave del successo risiede nella misura in cui tu riesci ad essere il timone di questo rapporto. Se giochi di rimessa, se ti fai portare in giro, sei in poche parole sai il grosso errore di delegare la tua felicità a qualcuno che non hai i mezzi, anche se magari ne ha la voglia, di farti felice ti fai malissimo.
Tu per un uomo sposato puoi essere molte cose: la prossima moglie, l'eterna fidanzata, la svuotapalle del giovedì a pranzo. E per assurdo il ruolo lo deciderai tu, tanto più ti lascerai incastrare dalle sue esigenze, è dalle tue solitudini, tanto peggio andrà a finire.
Questo se vuoi una storia.
Al contrario se vuoi soltanto divertirti, quella è tutta un'altra partita...
Lui con te come si comporta?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi sono imposta di non chiedere nulla.


Su questa frase ci potremmo scrivere un trattato.



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Immaginavo. Io qui ci sto parecchio bene. Anche se leggo più di quanto scriva.
> Se posso darti un contributo basato sulla mia personale esperienza, qualunque storia tra uno sposato ed un single, indipendentemente dal sesso dello sposato e del single, soffre nella misura in cui uno dei due vuole di più.
> E purtroppo non è buona teoria, perché questo volevi più e non avere il di più che si vuole alla fine si sostanzia in silenzi, solitudine, attese, e soprattutto in quella inaccettabile è dannosissima voglia di ripigliarsi il tempo perduto a tutti i costi che ti sorbisci quando state insieme.
> Ho letto che hai 44 anni, quindi non sei più una ragazzina. Secondo me la chiave del successo risiede nella misura in cui tu riesci ad essere il timone di questo rapporto. Se giochi di rimessa, se ti fai portare in giro, sei in poche parole sai il grosso errore di delegare la tua felicità a qualcuno che non hai i mezzi, anche se magari ne ha la voglia, di farti felice ti fai malissimo.
> ...


Lui con me si comporta bene... è carino, gentile, si presenta con i fiori. 
Quando siamo insieme è davvero tutto perfetto. Parliamo di tutto tranne che di sua moglie. Non so e non voglio sapere in che rapporti sono. 
Unica "pecca" che effettivamente come mi state facendo notare in molti dipende probabilmente dal fatto che è sposato, è che ci sentiamo poco quando non siamo insieme. Per il resto non posso assolutamente accusarlo di nulla


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cosa devi capire? Per lui sei sesso e compagnia amicale. Quando ha voglia di sesso e compagnia amicale ti chiama. Quando non ne ha voglia, non ti chiama. Essendo stata sposata anche tu dovresti sapere che il weekend di solito si passa con la propria famiglia e altre distrazioni fugaci non esistono nemmeno nel pensiero. Fattene una ragione


Sarà come dici tu. Io me ne faccio una ragione certo... non ho molte alternative...fino a quando sta bene anche a me ovviamente


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Su questa frase ci potremmo scrivere un trattato.
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ahahah si hai ragione... vediamo quanto duro


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahah si hai ragione... vediamo quanto duro


tienici aggiornati!

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto a scherzà ragazze, quello dell' immagine è Cris Bale....
> Io sono ormai un ragazzotto attempato e un po' brizzolato.... ormai non ho più velleità di figaggine.


Anche lui ormai non è più il ragazzino prigioniero dei giapponesi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

*Mara*

Il tipo ha figli? Quanti anni ha?
Avete chiarito che tu non lo chiamerai, né manderai messaggi nel week end o in orario serale?
Oppure non parlare della moglie vi ha portati a lasciare tutto implicito?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tipo ha figli? Quanti anni ha?
> Avete chiarito che tu non lo chiamerai, né manderai messaggi nel week end o in orario serale?
> Oppure non parlare della moglie vi ha portati a lasciare tutto implicito?


Ciao 
Lui ha47 anni due figli di 13 e 11 anni. In realtà lui mi ha chiesto di non scrivergli solo nel week end perché il cellulare a volte lo usano i suoi figli per giocarci...
Di sera posso scrivere se voglio invece.


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tienici aggiornati!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie, lo farò sicuramente


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Vabbè, pure un pò di moral e/ismo, dai!


Moralismo dove?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ciao
> Lui ha47 anni due figli di 13 e 11 anni. In realtà lui mi ha chiesto di non scrivergli solo nel week end perché il cellulare a volte lo usano i suoi figli per giocarci...
> Di sera posso scrivere se voglio invece.


Allora il silenzio week end è sacro.
Evidentemente tutela la sua famiglia. È comprensibile.
Questo fa supporre che non abbia alcuna intenzione di mettere in pericolo il matrimonio.
Visti i tuoi timori, pensi sia un seriale?
Tu sei certa di saper circoscrivere dentro di te questa relazione?
Sei giovane ed è pieno di uomini separati che potrebbero darti di più.
Tu lo vorresti?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il silenzio week end è sacro.
> Evidentemente tutela la sua famiglia. È comprensibile.
> Questo fa supporre che non abbia alcuna intenzione di mettere in pericolo il matrimonio.
> Visti i tuoi timori, pensi sia un seriale?
> ...


Non lo so se è un seriale...
E non ho smesso di vivere solo perché ho conosciuto lui... quindi non è detto che non possa conoscere nel frattempo qualcuno che magari mi faccia innamorare.
diciamo che adesso mi sta bene così...quello che ci diamo mi basta. Vedremo cosa succederà


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> quello che ci diamo mi basta


Quello è l'ago della bussola. Finché riesci ad essere onesta su questo, riuscirai a goderti il rapporto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello è l'ago della bussola. Finché riesci ad essere onesta su questo, riuscirai a goderti il rapporto
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


 Spero di riuscirci davvero


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Lampone e benvenuta! 
Scusami la domanda indiscreta: ma la sera la moglie e i figli dove stanno?


----------



## Lampone (26 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Lampone e benvenuta!
> Scusami la domanda indiscreta: ma la sera la moglie e i figli dove stanno?


Domanda lecita 
A dormire...
Ci sentiamo se riusciamo verso quest'ora. Stasera per esempio no...


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Domanda lecita
> A dormire...
> Ci sentiamo se riusciamo verso quest'ora. Stasera per esempio no...


Mmmm... abbastanza rischioso, però! Non trovi?


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cosa devi capire? Per lui sei sesso e compagnia amicale. Quando ha voglia di sesso e compagnia amicale ti chiama. Quando non ne ha voglia, non ti chiama. Essendo stata sposata anche tu dovresti sapere che il weekend di solito si passa con la propria famiglia e altre distrazioni fugaci non esistono nemmeno nel pensiero. Fattene una ragione


Be non è detto
Guardate la mia storia 
Se andate a leggere all inzio era la stessa cosa 
Non auguro di passare in sto casino e di risolverla prima ma per adesso noi siamo felici


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Mmmm... abbastanza rischioso, però! Non trovi?


Boh... se lo fa credo che possa...
Ieri sera ad esempio gli ho scritto, ha letto ma non ha risposto... si vede che non poteva....
O peggio, non voleva


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Boh... se lo fa credo che possa...
> Ieri sera ad esempio gli ho scritto, ha letto ma non ha risposto... si vede che non poteva....
> O peggio, non voleva


....ho l'impressione che su questa storia cominci a investirci un po' di più del lecito .....è un gioco pericoloso ..... gli uomini sono dei bastardi ........ tranne me..........ovviamente


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ho l'impressione che su questa storia cominci a investirci un po' di più del lecito .....è un gioco pericoloso ..... gli uomini sono dei bastardi ........ tranne me..........ovviamente


Senti non bastardo...perchè dici ciò?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ho l'impressione che su questa storia cominci a investirci un po' di più del lecito .....è un gioco pericoloso ..... gli uomini sono dei bastardi ........ *tranne me..........ovviamente*


Essendo [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] nuova, pagando potremmo non smentirti


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Senti non bastardo...perchè dici ciò?


....intendi perchè non sarei un bastardo ? 

lo dico perchè ne stai parlando e ogni tanto mi sembra di sentire toni "preoccupati", ma la scrittura è una "brutta bestia" e magari è solo una mia impressione


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Essendo @_Lampone_ nuova, pagando potremmo non smentirti


....taci per favore .... la ragazza che sognavo di baciare trent'anni fa mi ha scaricato..... e penso che non l'abbia presa per niente bene.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....taci per favore .... la ragazza che sognavo di baciare trent'anni fa mi ha scaricato..... e penso che non l'abbia presa per niente bene.


Cioè lei ti ha scaricato e non l'ha presa bene? Che senso ha?


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè lei ti ha scaricato e non l'ha presa bene? Che senso ha?


... a causa di una sua violenta e ingiustificata incazzatura mi sono raggelato, per problemi di tempo non siamo riusciti a vederci per chiarire, quando l'abbiamo fatto probabilmente non mi ha visto convinto e ha deciso di chiudere ...... 
.... ho veramente delle difficoltà a stare con persone libere..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....intendi perchè non sarei un bastardo ?
> 
> lo dico perchè ne stai parlando e ogni tanto mi sembra di sentire toni "preoccupati", ma la scrittura è una "brutta bestia" e magari è solo una mia impressione


Ahahah hai ragione...i toni scritti sono ad alto rischio fraintendimento!
Infatti per le cose serie preferisco telefonare se non posso chiarire vis a vis.
No comunque, non sono preoccupata, sono pronta alla fine improvvisa, tutto quello che ho è in più.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... a causa di una sua violenta e ingiustificata incazzatura mi sono raggelato, per problemi di tempo non siamo riusciti a vederci per chiarire, quando l'abbiamo fatto probabilmente non mi ha visto convinto e ha deciso di chiudere ......
> .... ho veramente delle difficoltà a stare con persone libere..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Brutta sta cosa :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... a causa di una sua violenta e ingiustificata incazzatura mi sono raggelato, per problemi di tempo non siamo riusciti a vederci per chiarire, quando l'abbiamo fatto probabilmente non mi ha visto convinto e ha deciso di chiudere ......
> .... ho veramente delle difficoltà a stare con persone libere..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Io direi con certe persone libere...
Ricordi il discorso sull'orologio biologico e le quarantenni 
Non sono tutte così......quasi


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

Mara quando vado a rileggere i miei primi posti qui mi rendo conto che ero completamente sbarellata per la storia che stavo vivendo
Eravamo entrambi sposati ma io pur dicendo che la vivevo come un raggio di sole rosicavo 
Adesso mi Sembra follia ed egoismo quel mio atteggiamento eppure scrivevo qui come una ragazzina alle prime armi
Non L ho mai pressato per carità 
Tu mi sembri più serena forse perché hai già dato in passato sei più corazzata
Però attenta perché è un attimo "attaccarsi" e rischiare di stare male

Ho amiche che vanno  avanti da anni 
Poi la mia storia e' cambiata ma con tanto tanto dolore in questi anni
In bocca al lupo


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Brutta sta cosa :unhappy:


.....brutta, non bruttissima perchè comunque si continua a vivere la fase della scoperta ................. 
è una fase così, si fa fatica a stare soli ma non ho intenzione di riaccasarmi giusto per eliminare il vuoto



farfalla ha detto:


> Io direi con certe persone libere...
> Ricordi il discorso sull'orologio biologico e le quarantenni
> Non sono tutte così......quasi


....ecco


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mara quando vado a rileggere i miei primi posti qui mi rendo conto che ero completamente sbarellata per la storia che stavo vivendo
> Eravamo entrambi sposati ma io pur dicendo che la vivevo come un raggio di sole rosicavo
> Adesso mi Sembra follia ed egoismo quel mio atteggiamento eppure scrivevo qui come una ragazzina alle prime armi
> Non L ho mai pressato per carità
> ...


Spero di resistere su questa linea Carola!
Grazie per le belle parole...hai ragione...è un attimo cascarci


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....brutta, non bruttissima perchè comunque si continua a vivere la fase della scoperta .................
> è una fase così, si fa fatica a stare soli ma non ho intenzione di riaccasarmi giusto per eliminare il vuoto
> 
> 
> ...


Su questo siamo d'accordo...sempre meglio soli!


----------



## flower7700 (27 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Lampone.

Tu chiedi se è normale il silenzio dei wek end... dipende se lui è innamorato! Se non lo è ti chiamerà solo per incontrati con quel "fine" altrimenti non lo sentirai e se lo chiami tu rischi solo che ti dia picche. 
Per contro uno può essere innamorato pur se sposato, e cercherà di sentirti spesso, anche nei wek end... figurati se un uomo non potrebbe avere un secondo cellulare da usare solo con l'amante e lasciare quello ufficiale ai figli !! Io penso che il tuo lui non è molto preso, sei solo un piacevole giocattolo .


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao Lampone.
> 
> Tu chiedi se è normale il silenzio dei wek end... dipende se lui è innamorato! Se non lo è ti chiamerà solo per incontrati con quel "fine" altrimenti non lo sentirai e se lo chiami tu rischi solo che ti dia picche.
> Per contro uno può essere innamorato pur se sposato, e cercherà di sentirti spesso, anche nei wek end... figurati se un uomo non potrebbe avere un secondo cellulare da usare solo con l'amante e lasciare quello ufficiale ai figli !! Io penso che il tuo lui non è molto preso, sei solo un piacevole giocattolo .


Giocattolo mi sembra eccessivo
Uno può non essere innamorato ma comunque aver un bel rapporto con una persona
Fatico anche io a credere che non si trovi un secondo in un week per inviare un messaggio ma ci sono coppie che quando sono insieme utilizzano uno il cellulare dell'altro o fanno domande all'arrivo di ogni messaggio, ecc ecc quindi meglio non rischiare .


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Al tuo posto cercherei di basarmi maggiormente sui tuoi bisogni, è evidente che il ruolo sopra descritto a te non basta, altrimenti non lo avvertiresti come un problema.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giocattolo mi sembra eccessivo
> Uno può non essere innamorato ma comunque aver un bel rapporto con una persona
> Fatico anche io a credere che non si trovi un secondo in un week per inviare un messaggio ma ci sono coppie che quando sono insieme utilizzano uno il cellulare dell'altro o fanno domande all'arrivo di ogni messaggio, ecc ecc quindi meglio non rischiare .


Infatti. Dipende dalle abitudini di coppia e famigliari. Non si può cambiare le consuetudini. Anche il partner più tonto (io, ad esempio) alza le antenne.
Un secondo cellulare o una seconda scheda non si possono tenere a casa nel week end, se scoperte altro che antenne: è una certezza.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Dipende dalle abitudini di coppia e famigliari. Non si può cambiare le consuetudini. Anche il partner più tonto (io, ad esempio) alza le antenne.
> Un secondo cellulare o una seconda scheda non si possono tenere a casa nel week end, se scoperte altro che antenne: è una certezza.



dunque...lui ha già due cellulari, uno personale ed uno aziendale.
noi ci sentiamo su quello aziendale che è quello che da in mano ai figli per giocare nel week end...del resto se lo rompono è quello aziendale...
quello personale ovviamente è a stretto rischio coniuge... pertanto ci sta che sia impossibilitato.
E' anche vero che ogni tanto nel week end un paio di messaggi me li scrive...ma è a sorpresa...non mi ha abituato a riceverne.
Ripeto, io non so a casa che situazione ci sia, quindi non so se sua moglie è una che controlla tutto o meno...
però tornando al discorso di [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION], dubito che non si riescano a trovare due minuti per farsi vivo.

non è comunque così importante...sto solo cercando di capire se lui è fatto così, se lo fa perchè sono solo un corpo, o se è un "vorrei ma non posso"

Io vorrei soltanto essere sulla sua stessa lunghezza d'onda...senza sconfinare soprattutto se prima non sconfina lui e senza innamorarmi se non si innamora lui.

Lo so che sogno la favola, ma per il momento ce la sto mettendo tutta.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao Lampone.
> 
> Tu chiedi se è normale il silenzio dei wek end... dipende se lui è innamorato! Se non lo è ti chiamerà solo per incontrati con quel "fine" altrimenti non lo sentirai e se lo chiami tu rischi solo che ti dia picche.
> Per contro uno può essere innamorato pur se sposato, e cercherà di sentirti spesso, anche nei wek end... figurati se un uomo non potrebbe avere un secondo cellulare da usare solo con l'amante e lasciare quello ufficiale ai figli !! Io penso che il tuo lui non è molto preso, sei solo un piacevole giocattolo .



Flower può essere che io sia il suo giocattolo, ma al momento anche lui è il mio.
Finchè nessuno dei due è più "avanti" dell'altro in questo rapporto, non c'è da rammaricarsi o preoccuparsi immagino


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao Lampone.
> 
> Tu chiedi se è normale il silenzio dei wek end... dipende se lui è innamorato! Se non lo è ti chiamerà solo per incontrati con quel "fine" altrimenti non lo sentirai e se lo chiami tu rischi solo che ti dia picche.
> Per contro uno può essere innamorato pur se sposato, e cercherà di sentirti spesso, anche nei wek end... figurati se un uomo non potrebbe avere un secondo cellulare da usare solo con l'amante e lasciare quello ufficiale ai figli !! Io penso che il tuo lui non è molto preso, sei solo un piacevole giocattolo .


Io non credo
Nei week scrivevo poco ed ero molto presa solo sapevo che erano spazi dedicati ad altri


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> dunque...lui ha già due cellulari, uno personale ed uno aziendale.
> noi ci sentiamo su quello aziendale che è quello che da in mano ai figli per giocare nel week end...del resto se lo rompono è quello aziendale...
> quello personale ovviamente è a stretto rischio coniuge... pertanto ci sta che sia impossibilitato.
> E' anche vero che ogni tanto nel week end un paio di messaggi me li scrive...ma è a sorpresa...non mi ha abituato a riceverne.
> ...


A me personalmente mette un po' a disagio il contatto in tempi famigliari, accentua l'aspetto tresca.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non credo
> Nei week scrivevo poco ed ero molto presa solo sapevo che erano spazi dedicati ad altri



Scusa Carola, ma in questo Flower ha ragione. E' perchè non è innamorato...
Anche se sono i giorni sacri della famiglia, possibile non trovare un attimo per un "ciao come stai?" o anche un "ciao sono io non rispondere" che magari ti fa capire che vorrebbe chiacchierare ma non può...che ti sta pensando...

Cioè...voi nei week end il cellulare lo buttate via? non scrivete ad un amico, o ad un parente...oppure non andate a comprare le sigarette o a buttare l'immondizia o a fare una commissione?

Poi ripeto, le dinamiche di un uomo con l'amante non le conosco...io se volessi il tempo lo troverei, senza neanche rischiare troppo. Ma io sono io...non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## brenin (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Flower può essere che io sia il suo giocattolo, ma al momento anche lui è il mio.
> Finchè nessuno dei due è più "avanti" dell'altro in questo rapporto, non c'è da rammaricarsi o preoccuparsi immagino


Vero, però c'è sempre il rischio recondito che il sesso possa fungere da "corburente" per un eventuale innamoramento....


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me personalmente mette un po' a disagio il contatto in tempi famigliari, accentua l'aspetto tresca.



Ma lo è...
una tresca intendo... però vedi, adesso a sentire i pareri degli altri mi rendo conto che lui può magari pensarla come te e quindi essere a suo modo nel giusto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Scusa Carola, ma in questo Flower ha ragione. E' perchè non è innamorato...
> Anche se sono i giorni sacri della famiglia, possibile non trovare un attimo per un "ciao come stai?" o anche un "ciao sono io non rispondere" che magari ti fa capire che vorrebbe chiacchierare ma non può...che ti sta pensando...
> 
> Cioè...voi nei week end il cellulare lo buttate via? non scrivete ad un amico, o ad un parente...oppure non andate a comprare le sigarette o a buttare l'immondizia o a fare una commissione?
> ...


Perché vuoi che lo trovi?


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, però c'è sempre il rischio recondito che il sesso possa fungere da "corburente" per un eventuale innamoramento....


Vero anche questo, infatti a volte succede.

Ma non sempre...anzi diciamocelo, quasi mai.
Soprattutto per l'uomo.
Sbaglio?


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché vuoi che lo trovi?



Perchè è stimolante ed eccitante sapere che rischia per me


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Perchè è stimolante ed eccitante sapere che rischia per me


Perché vuoi che rischi?
Io non lo vorrei mai.
Sei certa che tu non lo stia usando per risarcimento?
Sarebbe grave distruggere una famiglia per averlo.


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Perchè è stimolante ed eccitante sapere che rischia per me


Temo che il problema non sia lui che non si fa sentire abbastanza, ma che sei tu che hai aspettative che vanno un po' oltre le reali possibilità.


----------



## brenin (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vero anche questo, infatti a volte succede.
> 
> Ma non sempre...anzi diciamocelo, quasi mai.
> Soprattutto per l'uomo.
> Sbaglio?


Non è detto, dipende da molti fattori... se entrambi sono sposati,o se uno dei due è single e l'altro no.... ci sono storie di sesso che come nascono poi muoiono perchè la passione travolgente dell'inizio va scemando, oppure storie che nascono da una sincera amicizia e poi si trasformano in qualcos'altro.... c'è poi il disorso dei figli ( soprattutto se ancora piccoli ),che è una componente predominante ( o quasi ) nell'impedire al genitore - il più delle volte - di fare il grande passo e lasciare la famiglia. Considera inoltre che quello che stai vivendo, quello che provi,le tue emozioni,attese,aspettative le conosci solo tu,come solo tu "senti" lui nel rapportarsi con te....


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché vuoi che rischi?
> Io non lo vorrei mai.
> Sei certa che tu non lo stia usando per risarcimento?
> Sarebbe grave distruggere una famiglia per averlo.



Assolutamente no!
Intanto non si distruggerà nessuna famiglia, puoi giurarci.
E poi non ho bisogno di alcun riscatto...sto bene con me stessa...ho dei figli e mai potrei sperare di distruggere una famiglia per capriccio.
Per amore sarebbe diverso...ma non è questo il caso.
Ma il rischio sarebbe veramente minimo dai...sono io pretenziosa? 
Mi sta bene anche così...ma mi piacerebbe che lo facesse


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Temo che il problema non sia lui che non si fa sentire abbastanza, ma che sei tu che hai aspettative che vanno un po' oltre le reali possibilità.


Tipo??


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Perchè è stimolante ed eccitante sapere che rischia per me



Veramente non rischia nulla,  mio marito li mandava anche   dal cesso, ho pure un filmato, con il senno del poi, pomeriggio di Natale.

Evidentemente non vuole mischiare le cose.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non è detto, dipende da molti fattori... se entrambi sono sposati,o se uno dei due è single e l'altro no.... ci sono storie di sesso che come nascono poi muoiono perchè la passione travolgente dell'inizio va scemando, oppure storie che nascono da una sincera amicizia e poi si trasformano in qualcos'altro.... c'è poi il disorso dei figli ( soprattutto se ancora piccoli ),che è una componente predominante ( o quasi ) nell'impedire al genitore - il più delle volte - di fare il grande passo e lasciare la famiglia. Considera inoltre che quello che stai vivendo, quello che provi,le tue emozioni,attese,aspettative le conosci solo tu,come solo tu "senti" lui nel rapportarsi con te....



Il mio credo appartenga al primo caso...è solo sesso...e quello resterà fino ad arrivare a stanca:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!
> Intanto non si distruggerà nessuna famiglia, puoi giurarci.
> E poi non ho bisogno di alcun riscatto...sto bene con me stessa...ho dei figli e mai potrei sperare di distruggere una famiglia per capriccio.
> Per amore sarebbe diverso...ma non è questo il caso.
> ...


E no, non hai detto che ti piacerebbe. Ovvio che piacerebbe.
Hai detto che troveresti interessante e stimolante che RISCHI PER TE.
Altroché, infatti, che c'è rischio. Basta che lui ti mandi un messaggio a cui tu per qualsiasi motivo (sei sotto la doccia, stai assistendo un figlio, scarichi la spesa) possa rispondere con cinque minuti di ritardo e trovarsi lui con il cellulare non sotto il suo controllo ed essere beccato.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente non rischia nulla,  mio marito li mandava anche   dal cesso, ho pure un filmato, con il senno del poi, pomeriggio di Natale.
> 
> Evidentemente non vuole mischiare le cose.


Non ha rischiato quella volta perché eri fiduciosa e mille altre volte.
Ma come l'hai beccato?!


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no, non hai detto che ti piacerebbe. Ovvio che piacerebbe.
> Hai detto che troveresti interessante e stimolante che RISCHI PER TE.
> Altroché, infatti, che c'è rischio. Basta che lui ti mandi un messaggio a cui tu per qualsiasi motivo (sei sotto la doccia, stai assistendo un figlio, scarichi la spesa) possa rispondere con cinque minuti di ritardo e trovarsi lui con il cellulare non sotto il suo controllo ed essere beccato.



Basterebbe dirmi se ti scrivo nel week end non rispondermi a meno che non ti scriva che puoi farlo...


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ha rischiato quella volta perché eri fiduciosa e mille altre volte.
> Ma come l'hai beccato?!


MAI a mandare messaggi.  Se lei si fosse accontentata, sarebbero ancora amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Basterebbe dirmi se ti scrivo nel week end non rispondermi a meno che non ti scriva che puoi farlo...


Per me sei più impegnata a contrastare me che a capire cosa desideri nel profondo.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente non rischia nulla,  mio marito li mandava anche   dal cesso, ho pure un filmato, con il senno del poi, pomeriggio di Natale.
> 
> Evidentemente non vuole mischiare le cose.



Infatti è così...non vuole, non è che non può.
E' diverso


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> MAI a mandare messaggi.  Se lei si fosse accontentata, sarebbero ancora amanti.


Ma l'ha ricevuto, no?


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei più impegnata a contrastare me che a capire cosa desideri nel profondo.


Ma no...contrastare per cosa scusa?
mi fai delle domande e ti sto rispondendo...cosa devo contrastare...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma no...contrastare per cosa scusa?
> mi fai delle domande e ti sto rispondendo...cosa devo contrastare...


Ne riparleremo


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne riparleremo



Non capisco...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non capisco...


Non sei nella disponibilità per seguire un tipo di approfondimento. Vedrai che far qualche tempo ci capiremo.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei nella disponibilità per seguire un tipo di approfondimento. Vedrai che far qualche tempo ci capiremo.



oK


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ha rischiato quella volta perché eri fiduciosa e mille altre volte.
> Ma come l'hai beccato?!



Lunga la storia ma alla fine mi ha telefonato lei!


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l'ha ricevuto, no?



SI, UNO SI beccato,  per colpa o merito di un temporale improvviso,  ma era delirante e lui ha avuto gioco facile a  passarla per pazza. Anche perche' davvero era un messaggio assurdo.

Ovvio scema  io  a crederci o fingere di crederci, non  poteva capitare in un momento piu' inopportuno,  troppo presa da 2 case in ristrutturazione e mi dividevo tra casa  e  casa al mare.  Invece avrei dovuto stracaricare lui  di problemi. Avrebbe avuto meno tempo per sollazzarsi.

Nel 2013  si e' fatto in 2 mesi 20 voli per ripicca. IL lunedì mattina arrivava alle 8  e seguiva i lavori e cucinava fino al sabato mattina. IO al mare.

Si sara' ben pentito di aver fatto il pirla.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!
> *Intanto non si distruggerà nessuna famiglia, puoi giurarci.
> E poi non ho bisogno di alcun riscatto...sto bene con me stessa...ho dei figli e mai potrei sperare di distruggere una famiglia per capriccio.*
> Per amore sarebbe diverso...ma non è questo il caso.
> ...


Non esserne così certa. Ti stai muovendo in un terreno minato, lui soprattutto, il mondo è pieno di gente che alla fine deve dire "mi dispiace......". L'equilibrio che prospetti è improbabile.

Un altro tormentone del forum comunque è che per amore anzi.. per ammmmore si possa devastare la vita i sentimenti e la famiglia altrui e vedo che anche nel tuo caso il luogo comune è rispettato.

Più ti leggo e più mi convinco comunque che cerchi pure tu gli unicorni rosa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> SI, UNO SI beccato,  per colpa o merito di un temporale improvviso,  ma era delirante e lui ha avuto gioco facile a  passarla per pazza. Anche perche' davvero era un messaggio assurdo.
> 
> Ovvio scema  io  a crederci o fingere di crederci, non  poteva capitare in un momento piu' inopportuno,  troppo presa da 2 case in ristrutturazione e mi dividevo tra casa  e  casa al mare.  Invece avrei dovuto stracaricare lui  di problemi. Avrebbe avuto meno tempo per sollazzarsi.
> 
> ...


Quindi il messaggio l'hai beccato pure tu.
Il fatto che tu non l'abbia considerato probante non toglie che sia sempre rischioso mandare messaggi quando una persona è a casa.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non esserne così certa. Ti stai muovendo in un terreno minato, lui soprattutto, il mondo è pieno di gente che alla fine deve dire "mi dispiace......". L'equilibrio che prospetti è improbabile.
> 
> Un altro tormentone del forum comunque è che per amore anzi.. per ammmmore si possa devastare la vita i sentimenti e la famiglia altrui e vedo che anche nel tuo caso il luogo comune è rispettato.
> 
> Più ti leggo e più mi convinco comunque che cerchi pure tu gli unicorni rosa.



Guarda...credo che questa storia arriverà al capolinea prima di quanto immaginiamo...
quindi forse vi ho scritto e disturbato inutilmente...
Ho appena avuto la prova che si sta stufando... quindi amen


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Guarda...credo che questa storia arriverà al capolinea prima di quanto immaginiamo...
> quindi forse vi ho scritto e disturbato inutilmente...
> Ho appena avuto la prova che si sta stufando... quindi amen


Parlo a nome mio ma credo di interpretare il pensiero praticamente d tutti, qui sei sempre benvenuta e non disturbi nessuno, anzi.

Ma cosa è successo con lui?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Guarda...credo che questa storia arriverà al capolinea prima di quanto immaginiamo...
> quindi forse vi ho scritto e disturbato inutilmente...
> Ho appena avuto la prova che si sta stufando... quindi amen


Intanto il disturbo non vedo quale sia. Puoi sempre restare e cazzeggiare o esprimerti su altro 
La prova sarebbe?


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Parlo a nome mio ma credo di interpretare il pensiero praticamente d tutti, qui sei sempre benvenuta e non disturbi nessuno, anzi.
> 
> Ma cosa è successo con lui?


E' successo che gli ho detto "fatti vivo quando puoi, altrimenti se ti va ancora ci vediamo giovedì" e la sua risposta è stata "baci"
In un altro frangente non si sarebbe mai sognato di rispondere così...quando lo rimandavo al giorno dopo per sentirci mi diceva sempre ma no ci sentiamo dopo per la buonanotte...

Questa è solo la conclusione...lo sento lontanissimo da venerdì scorso, ma volevo concedergli il beneficio del dubbio.

Si è rotto.. pazienza


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' successo che gli ho detto "fatti vivo quando puoi, altrimenti se ti va ancora ci vediamo giovedì" e la sua risposta è stata "baci"
> In un altro frangente non si sarebbe mai sognato di rispondere così...quando lo rimandavo al giorno dopo per sentirci mi diceva sempre ma no ci sentiamo dopo per la buonanotte...
> 
> Questa è solo la conclusione...lo sento lontanissimo da venerdì scorso, ma volevo concedergli il beneficio del dubbio.
> ...


Magari è in riunione. Preso o scazzato
Aspetta a trarre conclusioni
Sono come te e quando non ricevo risposte immediate o articolate penso il peggio
90 su 100 mi sbaglio
Poi la volta dopo mi incaxzo lo stesso


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' successo che gli ho detto "fatti vivo quando puoi, altrimenti se ti va ancora ci vediamo giovedì" e la sua risposta è stata "baci"
> In un altro frangente non si sarebbe mai sognato di rispondere così...quando lo rimandavo al giorno dopo per sentirci mi diceva sempre ma no ci sentiamo dopo per la buonanotte...
> 
> Questa è solo la conclusione...lo sento lontanissimo da venerdì scorso, ma volevo concedergli il beneficio del dubbio.
> ...


....ho un lavoro urgente da finire ..... poi ti tacchino in mp ......


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari è in riunione. Preso o scazzato
> Aspetta a trarre conclusioni
> Sono come te e quando non ricevo risposte immediate o articolate penso il peggio
> 90 su 100 mi sbaglio
> Poi la volta dopo mi incaxzo lo stesso


Io invece 90 su 100 ci azzecco!

Baci non ci stava dai...poteva dirmi a dopo...vedrai che ho ragione


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ho un lavoro urgente da finire ..... poi ti tacchino in mp ......



non infierire!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Io invece 90 su 100 ci azzecco!
> 
> Baci non ci stava dai...poteva dirmi a dopo...vedrai che ho ragione


Io con gli altri sono positiva 
Vediamo chi vince ?


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io con gli altri sono positiva
> Vediamo chi vince ?



Vediamo chi vince!


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> non infierire!


..... ok, aspetto un paio di giorni ...........






p.s. ......scherzo, tendo a voler sdrammatizzare le situazioni.


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... ok, aspetto un paio di giorni ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avevo capito :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Avevo capito :rotfl:


Lo so, volevo confondere le acque per far vedere al resto del forum che facevo lo scemo in pubblico in modo da nascondere le mie vere intenzioni ......... pensavo fosse un ottimo piano.....


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Lo so, volevo confondere le acque per far vedere al resto del forum che facevo lo scemo in pubblico in modo da nascondere le mie vere intenzioni ......... pensavo fosse un ottimo piano.....


Potrebbe esserlo ma...
tu non hai difficoltà a rapportarti con le persone libere?


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Scusa Carola, ma in questo Flower ha ragione. E' perchè non è innamorato...
> Anche se sono i giorni sacri della famiglia, possibile non trovare un attimo per un "ciao come stai?" o anche un "ciao sono io non rispondere" che magari ti fa capire che vorrebbe chiacchierare ma non può...che ti sta pensando...
> 
> Cioè...voi nei week end il cellulare lo buttate via? non scrivete ad un amico, o ad un parente...oppure non andate a comprare le sigarette o a buttare l'immondizia o a fare una commissione?
> ...


Io ti vedo già bella inguaiata..


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ti vedo già bella inguaiata..


Fidati, non è così...e poi se ci ho preso stiamo chiudendo, quindi rischi zero! :up:


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Potrebbe esserlo ma...
> tu non hai difficoltà a rapportarti con le persone libere?


si.....ma vedendolo come un problema voglio cercare di risolverlo !!!!


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> si.....ma vedendolo come un problema voglio cercare di risolverlo !!!!


Ahahahaha no nella vita non faccio la crocerossina!


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vediamo chi vince!


Non si è stufato

Vedrai


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non si è stufato
> 
> Vedrai


Difficilmente le mi sensazioni (purtroppo o per fortuna chi lo sa) si sbagliano...:facepalm:


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahaha no nella vita non faccio la crocerossina!


....DIO CI SCAMPI DALLE CROCEROSSINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

......mai chiesto di essere salvato e non lo farò mai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.... la cavia ?:carneval:


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....DIO CI SCAMPI DALLE CROCEROSSINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ......mai chiesto di essere salvato e non lo farò mai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



detesto i ratti!


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> detesto i ratti!


.... sei già troppo faticosa ....... ci penso


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... sei già troppo faticosa ....... ci penso



mai detto di essere semplice :sonar:


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> mai detto di essere semplice :sonar:


....la risposta che volevo sentire ......:sonar:


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2016)

Hai capito quel volpone di [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION]... zitto zitto cacchio cacchio e intanto irretisce le nuove utenti


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Hai capito quel volpone di @_ermik_... zitto zitto cacchio cacchio e intanto irretisce le nuove utenti


....pensavo fosse tra gli obiettivi del nuovo corso del forum........ non si può? 

....nota la delicatezza di farlo pubblicamente per non creare voci di sottobosco ....


----------



## Divì (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....pensavo fosse tra gli obiettivi del nuovo corso del forum........ non si può?
> 
> ....nota la delicatezza di farlo pubblicamente per non creare voci di sottobosco ....


Ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....pensavo fosse tra gli obiettivi del nuovo corso del forum........ non si può?
> 
> ....nota la delicatezza di farlo pubblicamente per non creare voci di sottobosco ....



Apprezzatissimo


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....la risposta che volevo sentire ......:sonar:


Immaginavo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah ah





Leda ha detto:


> Apprezzatissimo


Voi ridete intanto [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] sta sul forum da un po e nulla. Arriva [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] e si trasforma 
Ora non é che la nostra autostima ne guadagna eh 

 [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION]: si scherza eh
Dobbiamo farli sentire importanti questo ometti


----------



## Lampone (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voi ridete intanto [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] sta sul forum da un po e nulla. Arriva [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] e si trasforma
> Ora non é che la nostra autostima ne guadagna eh
> 
> [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION]: si scherza eh
> Dobbiamo farli sentire importanti questo ometti


Ti quoto [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Io invece 90 su 100 ci azzecco!
> 
> Baci non ci stava dai...poteva dirmi a dopo...vedrai che ho ragione


Senti. L'altro giorno volevo scrivere "sono impegnata al lavoro " ho inviato invece "sono importante al lavoro".
Se era impegnato ha voluto scrivere una cosa carina veloce.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....pensavo fosse tra gli obiettivi del nuovo corso del forum........ non si può?
> 
> ....nota la delicatezza di farlo pubblicamente per non creare voci di sottobosco ....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voi ridete intanto @_ermik_ sta sul forum da un po e nulla. Arriva @_Lampone_ e si trasforma
> Ora non é che la nostra autostima ne guadagna eh
> 
> @_Lampone_: si scherza eh
> Dobbiamo farli sentire importanti questo ometti


.... ma sono sempre lo stesso ermik solo che trovo molto stimolante il nik "Lampone" .... prova a pronunciarlo più volte ...... Lampone .........Lampone .........Lampone .........Lampone ......... mi suona estremamente caldo e sensuale, se poi aggiungiamo "succo" .....succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone ......... già un buon mercoledì mattina di fine settembre diventa un meraviglioso mercoledì mattina ....



Lampone ha detto:


> Ti quoto @_farfalla_


...l'accondiscendenza ferisce il mio ego.........:unhappy:


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti. L'altro giorno volevo scrivere "sono impegnata al lavoro " ho inviato invece "sono importante al lavoro".
> Se era impegnato ha voluto scrivere una cosa carina veloce.



Buongiorno! 
Magari sì...domani ci vediamo pare... cercherò di indagare e capire...poi vi aggiorno naturalmente :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Magari sì...domani ci vediamo pare... cercherò di indagare e capire...poi vi aggiorno naturalmente :up:


Buongiorno !!!! Che mi sono persa, aggiornamenti ... Vo a leggere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... ma sono sempre lo stesso ermik solo che trovo molto stimolante il nik "Lampone" .... prova a pronunciarlo più volte ...... Lampone .........Lampone .........Lampone .........Lampone ......... mi suona estremamente caldo e sensuale, se poi aggiungiamo "succo" .....succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone ......... già un buon mercoledì mattina di fine settembre diventa un meraviglioso mercoledì mattina ....
> 
> 
> ...l'accondiscendenza ferisce il mio ego.........:unhappy:


Io mi auguro che [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] resti dopo questa tua dichiarazione
Anche perché se ne va ti sei bruciato la piazza con le "vecchie" utenti


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi auguro che @_Lampone_ resti dopo questa tua dichiarazione
> Anche perché se ne va ti sei bruciato la piazza con le "vecchie" utenti


Ma perché dove vuole andare [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] ?  Ma certo che deve restare !!!!


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi auguro che @_Lampone_ resti dopo questa tua dichiarazione
> Anche perché se ne va ti sei bruciato la piazza con le "vecchie" utenti


........ rosicona :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ........ rosicona :inlove:


Ammetto le mie colpe


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... ma sono sempre lo stesso ermik solo che trovo molto stimolante il nik "Lampone" .... prova a pronunciarlo più volte ...... Lampone .........Lampone .........Lampone .........Lampone ......... mi suona estremamente caldo e sensuale, se poi aggiungiamo "succo" .....succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone .........succo di Lampone ......... già un buon mercoledì mattina di fine settembre diventa un meraviglioso mercoledì mattina ....
> 
> 
> ...l'accondiscendenza ferisce il mio ego.........:unhappy:



E non mi hai vista! pensa un pò, succo di lampone, fine settembre e una fluttuante fanciulla che si aggira per le strade di Milano! :carneval:

noooo sistemiamo questo ego dai, prima che arrivi qualche crocerossina!


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

*Devo fare un annuncio*

Resto!!!
a prescindere da come va, vi voglio già bene! come faccio ad andar via dai!!!! :mexican:


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E non mi hai vista! pensa un pò, succo di lampone, fine settembre e una fluttuante fanciulla che si aggira per le strade di Milano! :carneval:
> 
> noooo sistemiamo questo ego dai, prima che arrivi qualche crocerossina!


..... allora mi sembra la canzone giusta:
[video=youtube_share;yV5NQyT3DFE]https://youtu.be/yV5NQyT3DFE[/video]


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... allora cominciamo con le canzoni:
> [video=youtube_share;yV5NQyT3DFE]https://youtu.be/yV5NQyT3DFE[/video]



Ossignoreeeee che romanticheriaaa!!!


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Magari sì...domani ci vediamo pare... cercherò di indagare e capire...poi vi aggiorno naturalmente :up:


Hai visto Lampone che non si era eclissato 

Dai dai vedi un po come prosegue


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Hai visto Lampone che non si era eclissato
> 
> Dai dai vedi un po come prosegue



Vediamo come procede.. :up:


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ossignoreeeee che romanticheriaaa!!!


romantico ma non sdolcinato .....


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> romantico ma non sdolcinato .....



Menomale, il miele fa ingrassare!


----------



## flower7700 (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone vedi quel che succede ma evita discorsi "seri" di alcun tipo o genere, neppure per scherzo. 
In fondo 1 mese è pochissimo per trarre conclusioni su come andrà, se continua, se finisce, ecc. 

Io sto messa peggio di te e siamo sulla stessa barca (il Titanc e gli unicorni rosa ).... è un anno per me, che faccio festeggio ? :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Lampone vedi quel che succede ma evita discorsi "seri" di alcun tipo o genere, neppure per scherzo.
> In fondo 1 mese è pochissimo per trarre conclusioni su come andrà, se continua, se finisce, ecc.
> 
> Io sto messa peggio di te e siamo sulla stessa barca (il Titanc e gli unicorni rosa ).... è un anno per me, che faccio festeggio ? :rotfl:


Un anno che non si tromba? :unhappy:


----------



## flower7700 (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Un anno che non si tromba? :unhappy:


 1 anno che sono l'amante di uno sposato apa:


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> 1 anno che sono l'amante di uno sposato apa:


Aaaah ecco...non avevo capito una ceppa. 

Manco sapevo che eri una signora. :facepalm:


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Un anno che non si tromba? :unhappy:



Per carità!!!!


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Lampone vedi quel che succede ma evita discorsi "seri" di alcun tipo o genere, neppure per scherzo.
> In fondo 1 mese è pochissimo per trarre conclusioni su come andrà, se continua, se finisce, ecc.
> 
> Io sto messa peggio di te e siamo sulla stessa barca (il Titanc e gli unicorni rosa ).... è un anno per me, che faccio festeggio ? :rotfl:



Ahahahaha no nessun discorso serio...già ho abbozzato una protesta via messaggio ieri e me ne sono pentita due secondi dopo.
Per fortuna non ha colto 

Tu festeggia solo se ti fa stare bene...altrimenti festeggia sì...ma con qualcun altro

Scherzo eh! :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Per carità!!!!


Io X anni ho trombato una volta o i 12 mesi credo a volte
Anche no ho rimosso 

Giuro eh giuro 

Come cazzo ho fatto
Eppure ho altre amiche messe così


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahaha no nessun discorso serio...già ho abbozzato una protesta via messaggio ieri e me ne sono pentita due secondi dopo.
> Per fortuna non ha colto
> 
> Tu festeggia solo se ti fa stare bene...altrimenti festeggia sì...ma con qualcun altro
> ...


ha colto ma ha fatto il vago...


Lampone ha detto:


> Per carità!!!!



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> 1 anno che sono l'amante di uno sposato apa:



Ma trovarsi un uccello che non abbia già un nido pare brutto?

Che masochismo.... :unhappy:


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma trovarsi un uccello che non abbia già un nido pare brutto?
> 
> Che masochismo.... :unhappy:


Magari non ha un nido cioè pare lo abbia ma in realtà dorme fuori 

Mizzica che tristezza di matrimoni in giro 
Meno male che mi sono separata


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Magari non ha un nido cioè pare lo abbia ma in realtà dorme fuori
> 
> Mizzica che tristezza di matrimoni in giro
> Meno male che mi sono separata


comunque era nell'aria la tua conclusione ma per molti non è cosi facile


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> comunque era nell'aria la tua conclusione ma per molti non è cosi facile


No ma lo so la mia era facilitata da tanti aSpetti il primo che mio ex marito vive distante non è mai stato a casa e i ragazzi sono abituati da sempre a non vederlo a casa
Non ci sono state valigie ma Neanche abitudini sradicate anzi è chi lo ha mai visto a cena ?

Non mi permetterei mai non oso pensare cosa sia in circostanze normali se è già doloroso così


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No ma lo so la mia era facilitata da tanti aSpetti il primo che mio ex marito vive distante non è mai stato a casa e i ragazzi sono abituati da sempre a non vederlo a casa
> Non ci sono state valigie ma Neanche abitudini sradicate anzi è chi lo ha mai visto a cena ?
> 
> Non mi permetterei mai non oso pensare cosa sia in circostanze normali se è già doloroso così


ti ho seguita in tutti questi anni quindi so del tuo tentennamento e  ti ho sempre dato atto della tua perseveranza di aver cercato  di aggiustare le cose , anche dopo la tua confessione del tradimento, ma la cosa non è servita quindi essendo giovane è meglio che la cosa sia avvenuta perchè puoi rifarti una vita, certo lui è sempre il padre dei tuoi bimbi ma se l'amore e anche la passione è finita non vedo altre vie di uscita


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ha colto ma ha fatto il vago...
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Si certamente...era quello che intendevo


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Per carità!!!!


Volevo ben dire...un anno manderebbe ai pazzi chiunque.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Volevo ben dire...un anno manderebbe ai pazzi chiunque.


Non tutti .....


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non tutti .....



Hai fatto pause lunghe un anno o più?


Ricordo sempre il primo pompino dopo sei mesi di astinenza totale, in gioventù...credo di aver visto la Madonna.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Hai fatto pause lunghe un anno o più?
> 
> 
> Ricordo sempre il primo pompino dopo sei mesi di astinenza totale, in gioventù...credo di aver visto la Madonna.


Un anno si
Mio marito per quel che so molti di più


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

la mia pausa è diventata lunga :mexican:


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un anno si
> Mio marito *per quel che so* molti di più


Ma non chiede manco una smanacciatina di domenica mattina? Cioè muerto l'attrezzo in via definitiva? :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non chiede manco una smanacciatina di domenica mattina? Cioè muerto l'attrezzo in via definitiva? :unhappy:


Non chiede


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Hai fatto pause lunghe un anno o più?
> 
> 
> Ricordo sempre il primo pompino dopo sei mesi di astinenza totale, in gioventù...credo di aver visto la Madonna.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non chiede


io mi so rotto a forza di chiedere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> io mi so rotto a forza di chiedere


Io ho smesso di chiedere da anni
Stiamo invadendo il 3D di [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION]


----------



## riccardo1973 (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> A volte usciamo, a volte stiamo a cena da me, parliamo e ridiamo tantissimo quando siamo insieme...
> ottimo sesso e ottimo contorno direi.


Non sono mai stato dall'altra parte, però credo che questa storia  vissuta (come molte altre direi) alla luce del sole vivendo il quotidiano come compagna fissa potrebbe risultare meno romantica, avventurosa, proibita di come la stai vivendo adesso...forse è per questo che dici per il momento me la godo! e fai bene, senza illusioni però. Certe storie clandestine possono accendere il sesso, la nostra autostima, farci sentire vivi in qualche modo al di fuori della routine delle altre coppie....quasi speciali, da telenovelas...anche lui si sentirà sicuramente così. Magari anche furbo e sicuro di sè per farla franca ogni volta, per i puzzle della sua vita: casa, casa al mare o montagna, macchina moto e barca e perchè no: l'amante! tutto il quadro è completo....godetevela!


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho smesso di chiedere da anni
> Stiamo invadendo il 3D di @_Lampone_


mi scuso per lampone 
ma per risponderti siamo male assortiti anche se ai nostri partner vogliamo bene


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non chiede


...e tu, farfie? chiedi o ti chiedi qualcosa?



Lampone ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


lasciam perdere lampone...sono stato morigerato nell'espressione. perchè credo sia apparso pure qualche Arcangelo.

poi a sorpresa, vedo questo prodigio di ragazza che va giù in apnea. un sogno. tipe del genere non le fabbricano più.


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho smesso di chiedere da anni
> Stiamo invadendo il 3D di @_Lampone_



Ma quale invasione figurati [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]!


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> ...e tu, farfie? chiedi o ti chiedi qualcosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahahah mai dire mai Ross...mai dire mai!


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Non sono mai stato dall'altra parte, però credo che questa storia  vissuta (come molte altre direi) alla luce del sole vivendo il quotidiano come compagna fissa potrebbe risultare meno romantica, avventurosa, proibita di come la stai vivendo adesso...forse è per questo che dici per il momento me la godo! e fai bene, senza illusioni però. Certe storie clandestine possono accendere il sesso, la nostra autostima, farci sentire vivi in qualche modo al di fuori della routine delle altre coppie....quasi speciali, da telenovelas...anche lui si sentirà sicuramente così. Magari anche furbo e sicuro di sè per farla franca ogni volta, per i puzzle della sua vita: casa, casa al mare o montagna, macchina moto e barca e perchè no: l'amante! tutto il quadro è completo....godetevela!


Ma non è detto
Io sono la prova del contrario 
X ora poi vedremo ma ti assicuro che non è una situazione  semplice se regge lui se reggo forse c era qualcosa di più della ricerca di adrenalina 
Anche se avevo casa mare montagna ...


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non tutti .....


 No non tutti appunto


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un anno si
> Mio marito per quel che so molti di più


Io 4 anni
Giuro
Lui di più credo
X assutdo siamo andati a letto insieme prima che lo lasciassi 
Ma era finita X entrambi era un cercare oramai cose che erano perse X sempre ..
Triste


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahahah mai dire mai Ross...mai dire mai!


...mi piace come ragioni .......





avvertimento al forum:...... sono stato il primo a importunarla .............. occhio :kick:


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> io mi so rotto a forza di chiedere


Però se vi volete bene dovete provare 
Terapia ecc
È importante perché se a uno dei due manca non è giusto e porta X forza a tradire credo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi piace come ragioni .......
> 
> Qa
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> ...e tu, farfie? chiedi o ti chiedi qualcosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Però se vi volete bene dovete provare
> Terapia ecc
> È importante perché se a uno dei due manca non è giusto e porta X forza a tradire credo


ma che terapia si è chiusa a riccio e capitata occasione ed è successo , ma poi sai la mia situazione  detta qui da un po di anni


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Non sono mai stato dall'altra parte, però credo che questa storia  vissuta (come molte altre direi) alla luce del sole vivendo il quotidiano come compagna fissa potrebbe risultare meno romantica, avventurosa, proibita di come la stai vivendo adesso...forse è per questo che dici per il momento me la godo! e fai bene, senza illusioni però. Certe storie clandestine possono accendere il sesso, la nostra autostima, farci sentire vivi in qualche modo al di fuori della routine delle altre coppie....quasi speciali, da telenovelas...anche lui si sentirà sicuramente così. Magari anche furbo e sicuro di sè per farla franca ogni volta, per i puzzle della sua vita: casa, casa al mare o montagna, macchina moto e barca e perchè no: l'amante! tutto il quadro è completo....godetevela!


Sai cosa? è che siamo all'inizio (non so neanche di cosa in realtà) e quindi tutto sembra affascinante.
Probabile che sia vero che la quotidianità uccida qualunque forma di romanticismo e passione, non ci sarebbe piu il fascino del proibito...
Boh chi può dirlo...
Io non so lui come si sente...a volte come dicevo ieri penso che magari o io o un'altra per lui è uguale...
mentre per me non è lo stesso...il mio non è un bisogno fisiologico...a me lui piace. Mi piace la sua testa, il suo corpo, il suo modo di essere... altrimenti non riuscirei ad andarci a letto.
Al momento io sto bene. E spero che questo stato duri almeno fino a quando qualcuno non sia in grado di darmi di più... quindi sì, finchè dura me la godo!


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi piace come ragioni .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi piace come ragioni .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io faccio il tifo


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io faccio il tifo



Per lui o per me???


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Per lui o per me???


Per voi


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Per lui o per me???


.... per noi, naturalmente ........... l'amore vince sempre sull'invidia e sull'odio ( cit. S. B.)


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per voi


giuro che ho scritto il mio post prima di leggere il tuo :abbraccio:


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... per noi, naturalmente ........... l'amore vince sempre sull'invidia e sull'odio ( cit. S. B.)
> View attachment 11974



 sono sconvolta...che emozione


----------



## Skorpio (28 Settembre 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] .. Ho letto 
Non tutto, fino a metà, ma lo scenario è chiarissimo.
Vediamo se sono sintonizzato bene

"Goditela, che ti frega??" ti è stato detto

Ed è giusto, ma non funziona cosi, dico male?

E dové l apprezzamento, la specialità di noi?  Il sentire che noi e non chiunque altro??

Sembra che tra 2 amanti conti solo che ci si tromba, e fatto fuori dal matrimonio è tutto grasso che cola..

Ma mica funziona cosi x tutti.. 

Per me non andrebbe bene un cazzo nulla. Io voglio essere IO , non uno che ce l ha messo o che è passato.

Non siamo bestie

E quindi "godersela" si.. Ma..
Ci vuole specialità anche in questo

Le scenate degli amanti sono pazzesche, anche peggio di quelle tra marito e moglie.

Chi non le conosce? Molti..? Pochi?
Sono incomprensibili?

No. Sono comprensibilissime, e ci sono e sono scena te pazzesche 

Per cui anche io ti dico "goditela!"

Ma è indubbio che se non ti senti "la persona speciale che egli ha scelto" la cosa ti infastidisca

Io lo capisco

E non c'entra nulla che è fuori contesto matrimoniale.

Per cui.. Capisco la "delusione" di quel "besos".. Perché non funziona con un "ma si dai.. Ma tanto giovedì si tromba, chi se ne frega dei besos e dei tapas"

Non sempre. Non per me, ad esempio


----------



## Lampone (28 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] .. Ho letto
> Non tutto, fino a metà, ma lo scenario è chiarissimo.
> Vediamo se sono sintonizzato bene
> 
> ...


Ci hai preso in pieno. In tutto! 
Grande!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Ci hai preso in pieno. In tutto!
> Grande!


La fortuna del principiante 

E allora qui ci vuole la tattica..
Oggi è giovedì, giusto? Giorno di battaglia, quindi..

Poniamo che avete 2 ore x voi...

Se è il classico tipo che ti da un calcione e si stupisce se dici "ahia" ma se tu a lui dai un piccolo pizzicotto ci piange x 3 settimane sopra, non sarà difficile sgamarlo

Oggi una ventina di minuti prima dello scadere del vostro tempo,  puoi metterti qui su tradinet a spippolare ridacchiando, e vestirti dicendo che hai da fare, senza dir nulla del con chi stai scrivendo

E avviarti alla porta sorridente lasciandolo li, e salutandolo da lontano con un bellissimo "besos!!"


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no! Mi auguro che la tua autostima sia molto piu alta. Perché accontentarsi e umiliarsi per uno che ti da cosi poco??



Ma io non spero nulla...
io mi prendo quello che voglio.
Quando mi farà girare le balle, volto le spalle e ciao...
Tutto qua.
La mia autostima è a posto direi...:up:


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La fortuna del principiante
> 
> E allora qui ci vuole la tattica..
> Oggi è giovedì, giusto? Giorno di battaglia, quindi..
> ...



Skorpio...io mi avvierei anche alla porta...ma...siamo a casa mia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no! Mi auguro che la tua autostima sia molto piu alta. Perché accontentarsi e umiliarsi per uno che ti da cosi poco??


Ma principessa che ti mangi al mattino che sei così positiva ..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Skorpio...io mi avvierei anche alla porta...ma...siamo a casa mia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Meglio!! 
Cosi lo butti fuori di casa e i besos glieli dai al portone di loggia


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Settembre 2016)

*Benvenuta MARA !!!*



Lampone ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> vorrei presentarmi, sono capitata su questo forum per caso perchè ero alla ricerca di "storie" riguardanti i rapporti tra amanti.
> Poi più avanti mi spiego meglio
> Mi chiamo Mara, ho 44 anni e sono milanese. Sono separata legalmente da tre anni ed ho due figli di 10 e 5 anni.
> ...


*
Vengo subito al SODO ...*
è normalissimo che ci sia il SILENZIO nel weekend ... lo hai detto tu che è un'uomo Sposato ...
Cosa ti aspetti ? che vada a rischiare di farsi beccare dalla Moglie ? con conseguente rottura di cocones del menage famigliare ? (Lui ragiona cosi) Se ti manda un SMS/WhatsApp nel weekend.. tu essendo persa a tempo 0 ... gli risponderai al 100% ... e li, per lui, potrebbe essere molto difficile da giustificare alla MOGLIE.

STAI CON I PIEDI PER TERRA e NON FANTASTICARE TROPPO
è cosi e sarà sempre cosi. PUNTO. Non ti aspettare un messaggino nel weekend, perchè non arriverà mai. mettiti l'anima in pace. Anzi se non avanzi pretese la vostra relazione EXTRA-CONIUGALE andrà a gonfie vele, ci sono dei paletti che bisogna rispettare !!!

Solo la mia Amante sposata messaggia anche nei weekend, ma lei è una donna, molto più astuta di noi maschietti...
eheheheheheh


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *
> Vengo subito al SODO ...*
> è normalissimo che ci sia il SILENZIO nel weekend ... lo hai detto tu che è un'uomo Sposato ...
> Cosa ti aspetti ? che vada a rischiare di farsi beccare dalla Moglie ? con conseguente rottura di cocones del menage famigliare ? (Lui ragiona cosi) Se ti manda un SMS/WhatsApp nel weekend.. tu essendo persa a tempo 0 ... gli risponderai al 100% ... e li, per lui, potrebbe essere molto difficile da giustificare alla MOGLIE.
> ...


Ma veramente ogni tanto scrive anche nei week end...quindi proprio mai non direi.
Ad ogni modo io non sono persa...non più di lui.
Da una relazione con un uomo sposato non mi aspetto amore.
Ma se devo essere la sua amante vorrei quanto meno delle attenzioni.
Tutto qua


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Meglio!!
> Cosi lo butti fuori di casa e i besos glieli dai al portone di loggia



Mi fai morire Skorpio :rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *
> Vengo subito al SODO ...*
> è normalissimo che ci sia il SILENZIO nel weekend ... lo hai detto tu che è un'uomo Sposato ...
> Cosa ti aspetti ? che vada a rischiare di farsi beccare dalla Moglie ? con conseguente rottura di cocones del menage famigliare ? (Lui ragiona cosi) Se ti manda un SMS/WhatsApp nel weekend.. tu essendo persa a tempo 0 ... gli risponderai al 100% ... e li, per lui, potrebbe essere molto difficile da giustificare alla MOGLIE.
> ...


E...piacere comunque


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *
> Vengo subito al SODO ...*
> è normalissimo che ci sia il SILENZIO nel weekend ... lo hai detto tu che è un'uomo Sposato ...
> Cosa ti aspetti ? che vada a rischiare di farsi beccare dalla Moglie ? con conseguente rottura di cocones del menage famigliare ? (Lui ragiona cosi) Se ti manda un SMS/WhatsApp nel weekend.. tu essendo persa a tempo 0 ... gli risponderai al 100% ... e li, per lui, potrebbe essere molto difficile da giustificare alla MOGLIE.
> ...


Non sono d accordo

Io qualche SMS focoso non lo facevo mai mancare MAI

E era un piacere PER ME mica facevo beneficenza

Ne godevo io


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma veramente ogni tanto scrive anche nei week end...quindi proprio mai non direi.
> Ad ogni modo io non sono persa...non più di lui.
> Da una relazione con un uomo sposato non mi aspetto amore.
> Ma se devo essere la sua amante vorrei quanto meno delle attenzioni.
> Tutto qua


Ah .. ok Scrive il ragazzuolo ....

da una relazione puoi aspettarti di tutto ... 

io mi son perso dietro ad una donna sposata e ancor oggi a distanza di anni ci sentiamo ed abbiamo un'occhio di riguardo uno per l'altro ... mai dire mai nella vita...

Le attenzioni piacciono a tutti ... ci mancherebbe ...
anche tu di Milano ...


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ah .. ok Scrive il ragazzuolo ....
> 
> da una relazione puoi aspettarti di tutto ...
> 
> ...



È l'unica cosa che voglio da questa relazione... L'amore è un'altra cosa... e qui non siamo neanche lontanamente indirizzati verso quella strada, è evidente  
Anche io Milano, si!


----------



## flower7700 (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Hai fatto pause lunghe un anno o più?


Io ho passato 6 anni senza batter chiodo ... per forza frequentavo uno in pratica gay pur se si professava bisex... see..... proprio non s'alzava.
Non volevo invadere il 3D, volevo rispondere a Ross che pensa che 1 anno senza sesso sia chissà che


----------



## Ross (29 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Io ho passato 6 anni senza batter chiodo ... per forza frequentavo uno in pratica gay pur se si professava bisex... see..... proprio non s'alzava.
> Non volevo invadere il 3D, volevo rispondere a Ross che pensa che 1 anno senza sesso sia chissà che


6 anni no! :facepalm:
Flower...al 364° giorno vai in giro senza mutande e pantaloni...il primo che passa ZAC! :carneval:
E poi riparte il conteggio...1,2,3,4,5,6...363,364!


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> 6 anni no! :facepalm:
> Flower...al 364° giorno vai in giro senza mutande e pantaloni...il primo che passa ZAC! :carneval:
> E poi riparte il conteggio...1,2,3,4,5,6...363,364!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo
> 
> Io qualche SMS focoso non lo facevo mai mancare MAI
> 
> ...


E come si evolveva la cosa? è ancora in corso? è terminata? dai racconta! voglio il parere di uomini sposati che hanno l'amante single!!! devo aprire un 3d??? no daiiii


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> E come si evolveva la cosa? è ancora in corso? è terminata? dai racconta! voglio il parere di uomini sposati che hanno l'amante single!!! devo aprire un 3d??? no daiiii


Io non posso darti spunti, non ho mai avuto una amante single.

Ne la vorrei
È una questione di giocare ad armi pari

Il gioco sbilanciato non mi piace..


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non posso darti spunti, non ho mai avuto una amante single.
> 
> Ne la vorrei
> È una questione di giocare ad armi pari
> ...



Uffa...ahahahaha


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> 
> 
> 
> Io mi auguro che lei veramente prenda la storia x quello che è e che non lo aspetti disperata. Piu positiva di cosi...



No...non lo aspetterò disperata...
il mondo è pieno di uomini, io non sono così male...e non sarò mai così alla canna del gas da lasciarmi andare verso una persona che non farà mai altrettanto.
Ci tengo alla mia personcina io


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No...non lo aspetterò disperata...
> il mondo è pieno di uomini, io non sono così male...e non sarò mai così alla canna del gas da lasciarmi andare verso una persona che non farà mai altrettanto.
> Ci tengo alla mia personcina io


10 & lode. almeno per le intenzioni, ma 10 & lode

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no! Mi auguro che la tua autostima sia molto piu alta. Perché accontentarsi e umiliarsi per uno che ti da cosi poco??


Ohooo e che risposta era? "Baci." Non le ha scritto "non rompere "


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 10 & lode. almeno per le intenzioni, ma 10 & lode
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Sì le intenzioni sono buone!
poi nella vita non si sa mai...è un attimo che cadi dal piedistallo :facepalm:


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ohooo e che risposta era? "Baci." Non le ha scritto "non rompere "


Eh un pò a primo acchitto sembrava proprio "non rompere" travestito da "baci" ma poi si è spiegato!


----------



## flower7700 (29 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ma il tuo lui non parla della moglie ? Non dice di volerla lasciare, o di non essere felice con lei ?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Lampone ma il tuo lui non parla della moglie ? Non dice di volerla lasciare, o di non essere felice con lei ?


Speriamo di no.


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> È l'unica cosa che voglio da questa relazione... L'amore è un'altra cosa... e qui non siamo neanche lontanamente indirizzati verso quella strada, è evidente
> Anche io Milano, si!


Un'occhio di riguardo  Amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Un'altra di Milano ... Bienvinuda !!!


----------



## Ross (29 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E come si evolveva la cosa? è ancora in corso? è terminata? dai racconta! voglio il parere di uomini sposati che hanno l'amante single!!! devo aprire un 3d??? no daiiii


La sto cercando un'amante. 
Preferirei di gran lunga sposata...credo sia più semplice da gestire.

Tu sei così brava da non "rompere" (si fa per dire eh... ) mai?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La sto cercando un'amante.
> Preferirei di gran lunga sposata...credo sia più semplice da gestire.
> 
> Tu sei così brava da non "rompere" (si fa per dire eh... ) mai?


Bravo. Così ti innamori e ti dà il due di picche.


----------



## Ross (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo. Così ti innamori e ti dà il due di picche.


Magari Brunè...ma non chiedo di meglio che stare con le farfalle nello stomaco per una che non posso avere.

Il problema è che oltre un certo punto so andare...non corro pericoli, mica solo perchè son cesso come pochi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Magari Brunè...ma non chiedo di meglio che stare con le farfalle nello stomaco per una che non posso avere.
> 
> Il problema è che oltre un certo punto so andare...non corro pericoli, mica solo perchè son cesso come pochi.


Ho letto farfalle?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Magari Brunè...ma non chiedo di meglio che stare con le farfalle nello stomaco per una che non posso avere.
> 
> Il problema è che oltre un certo punto so andare...non corro pericoli, mica solo perchè son cesso come pochi.


OT perché urla il tuo avatar ? Fine OT


----------



## brenin (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Magari Brunè...ma non chiedo di meglio che stare con le farfalle nello stomaco per una che non posso avere.
> 
> Il problema è che oltre un certo punto so andare...non corro pericoli, mica solo perchè *son cesso come pochi*.


e secondo te dovremmo crederci ???


----------



## Ross (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT perché urla il tuo avatar ? Fine OT




[video=youtube_share;IJrWlHRT-18]https://youtu.be/IJrWlHRT-18[/video]


----------



## Ross (29 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho letto farfalle?






brenin ha detto:


> e secondo te dovremmo crederci ???



Parlano per me le povere che mi han visto...sono ancora sotto shock. :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;IJrWlHRT-18]https://youtu.be/IJrWlHRT-18[/video]


Oh mamma !!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Lampone ma il tuo lui non parla della moglie ? Non dice di volerla lasciare, o di non essere felice con lei ?



Flower a dire il vero ci conosciamo da troppo poco per poter immaginare che possa voler lasciare la moglie...
e poi no, non parliamo mai di lei. E onestamente sono contenta così


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Un'occhio di riguardo  Amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Un'altra di Milano ... Bienvinuda !!!


Grasssssssssieeeeeeee


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La sto cercando un'amante.
> Preferirei di gran lunga sposata...credo sia più semplice da gestire.
> 
> Tu sei così brava da non "rompere" (si fa per dire eh... ) mai?



Beh ci sto provando...poi tra provarci e riuscirci c'è di mezzo la realtà...vedremo


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Grasssssssssieeeeeeee


Sopra o sotto i 40 ?


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sopra o sotto i 40 ?



sopra


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sopra o sotto i 40 ?


O.T. Te L'hanno già detto che il tuo avatar è utile nei casi di stipsi ostinata?


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Te L'hanno già detto che il tuo avatar è utile nei casi di stipsi ostinata?



ahahahaha ti adoro!!!!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Te L'hanno già detto che il tuo avatar è utile nei casi di stipsi ostinata?


ahahahahaha

ed il tuo Avatar invece è utile per ADDOLCIRSI e farsi venire il Diabete ...

che immagine coccolosa e mielosa... molto dolce questa ragazzina che hai scelto !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> sopra


sotto o sopra i 50 ?


----------



## Lampone (29 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> sotto o sopra i 50 ?


Sotto


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahaha
> 
> ed il tuo Avatar invece è utile per ADDOLCIRSI e farsi venire il Diabete ...
> 
> che immagine coccolosa e mielosa... molto dolce questa ragazzina che hai scelto !!!


eh ti dirò.. l'avatar di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] è uno di quelli che mi piace molto..

ls ragazza riflessiva, non banale.. incorruttibile alla mascolinità burina pacchiana e sgraziata...

mi riporta indietro ai miei 18/20 anni.. quando davvero una ragazza come quella dell'avatar sarebbe stata in cima alla lista di tutti i miei sogni...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh ti dirò.. l'avatar di @_Brunetta_ è uno di quelli che mi piace molto..
> 
> ls ragazza riflessiva, non banale.. incorruttibile alla mascolinità burina pacchiana e sgraziata...
> 
> mi riporta indietro ai miei 18/20 anni.. quando davvero una ragazza come quella dell'avatar sarebbe stata in cima alla lista di tutti i miei sogni...


Assomiglia un po' ai miei vent'anni.
Ho buona memoria :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Assomiglia un po' ai miei vent'anni.
> Ho buona memoria :carneval:


Avrei sognato lo sguardo di una ragazza cosi...

Ma erano sguardi destinati ad altri..

Ragazzottib di quelli che avevano cose da dire...
Quelli che conducevano le assemblee di istituto, che parlavano al microfono.. Il mio amico G
. il mio amico D.. ragazzi di sinistra...

Io no.. Io ero dalla altra parte, la destra.
Ma la parte sfigata di quella parte.. 

Non quella con i jeans attillati e i camperos, e i rayban e il moncler, e il px 4 marce, non quella...

La parte sporca, con i capelli unti e i vestiti laceri, che si vestiva solo di regole, di sogno, di pulizia e di onore..

E non avevo parole per una ragazza cosi assorta e attenta, avrei avuto solo un cuore grande.. Immenso

Ma le mie parole non gli sarebbero suonate interessanti... E non si è mai sporta cosi per ascoltarle....

Che post di merda :mexican: vado a vedere un po di Europa league, magari l Inter perde anche stasera


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avrei sognato lo sguardo di una ragazza cosi...
> 
> Ma erano sguardi destinati ad altri..
> 
> ...


Anche sta sera ci ha dato una gioia....


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Anche sta sera ci ha dato una gioia....


Ho visto..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avrei sognato lo sguardo di una ragazza cosi...
> 
> Ma erano sguardi destinati ad altri..
> 
> ...


Ho idea che uno che mi avesse detto "onore" mi avrebbe fatto l'effetto dell'avatar di Paoletto nostro :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (29 Settembre 2016)

Benvenuta!
Il silenzio è normalissimo..avete mai parlato della vostra situazione o dei vostri sentimenti?


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT perché urla il tuo avatar ? Fine OT


Continuo OT
Madonnina mia.
L'ho appena visto l'avatar...
Pare lo stia prendendo in quel posto... 
Fine OT


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Continuo OT
> Madonnina mia.
> L'ho appena visto l'avatar...
> Pare lo stia prendendo in quel posto...
> Fine OT


Il video  è surreale


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il video  è surreale


Lo guardo dopo...Ho quasi paura...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che uno che mi avesse detto "onore" mi avrebbe fatto l'effetto dell'avatar di Paoletto nostro :carneval:


Che ha fatto Paoletto?

Deve usar l alfabeto cirillico perché ha finito le lettere..??


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo guardo dopo...Ho quasi paura...


La prima parte fa schifo  la seconda parte mah insomma ...poi vedrai


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Il silenzio è normalissimo..avete mai parlato della vostra situazione o dei vostri sentimenti?


Ciao! 
No... mai parlato di sentimenti... stiamo bene... ci frequentiamo da poco... mi sembra prematuro


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

*Aggiornamento*

Allora, mi pare giusto dare un aggiornamento a chi è intervenuto nel mio 3d.

Ieri sera è andata bene...e fin qui, come pensare il contrario...al sesto appuntamento se già non va bene il sesso...di che stiamo parlando?

Ma non è andato bene solo quello. Lui, senza che gli chiedessi nulla, forse anche in seguito ad una mia contestazione sul suo comportamento di apparizione/sparizioni, ha esordito dicendomi "non è che se non ti scrivo vuol dire che non penso a te, non è che se non ti chiamo vuol dire che non sto pensando a te. E' complicato, faccio il possibile, sappi che nei miei pensieri ci sei".

Quindi quello che volevo sentirmi dire, è arrivato.

In più, diciamo che mi ha spiazzato facendomi notare che siamo vicini al complimese...un uomo...incredibile!

Ecco...il sunto era questo..i particolari naturalmente ve li risparimio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Allora, mi pare giusto dare un aggiornamento a chi è intervenuto nel mio 3d.
> 
> Ieri sera è andata bene...e fin qui, come pensare il contrario...al sesto appuntamento se già non va bene il sesso...di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> ...


Incrociamo le dita.

Attenta al "punto di non ritorno" perché lui è sposato e magari fra un po' potresti volere di più.


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Incrociamo le dita.
> 
> Attenta al "punto di non ritorno" perché lui è sposato e magari fra un po' potresti volere di più.



Cerco di rimanere borderline...è una situazione ideale così...se riusciamo a mantenerla tale!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Cerco di rimanere borderline...è una situazione ideale così...se riusciamo a mantenerla tale!


Posso chiederti una cosa.
Da tradita, ti è stato difficile metterti nei panni dell'amante?
,


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa.
> Da tradita, ti è stato difficile metterti nei panni dell'amante?
> ,


No...
e non me lo spiego onestamente...
forse mi ha solo aiutato a capire l'amante di mio marito quando al telefono mi disse "non l'ho fatto apposta...è successo"
Anche a me...è successo...
ammetto che forse prima del tradimento subito, avrei evitato l'occasione, stavolta me ne sono fregata, mi piaceva e seppure sposato ci sono uscita lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa.
> Da tradita, ti è stato difficile metterti nei panni dell'amante?
> ,


Rispondi no 
Rispondi no
Rispondi no


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No...
> e non me lo spiego onestamente...
> forse mi ha solo aiutato a capire l'amante di mio marito quando al telefono mi disse "non l'ho fatto apposta...è successo"
> Anche a me...è successo...
> ammetto che forse prima del tradimento subito, avrei evitato l'occasione, stavolta me ne sono fregata, mi piaceva e seppure sposato ci sono uscita lo stesso.


Fiuuuuu
Leggi [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispondi no
> Rispondi no
> Rispondi no



Ho risposto giusto! ahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispondi no
> Rispondi no
> Rispondi no


Scema


----------



## flower7700 (30 Settembre 2016)

Brava rimani borderline ma resta distaccata più che puoi ... fatti cercare e non esserci sempre, a loro piace la caccia


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Brava rimani borderline ma resta distaccata più che puoi ... fatti cercare e non esserci sempre, a loro piace la caccia


Ecco...il non esserci sempre mi risulta difficile...ma proprio per come sono fatta io...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Allora, mi pare giusto dare un aggiornamento a chi è intervenuto nel mio 3d.
> 
> Ieri sera è andata bene...e fin qui, come pensare il contrario...al sesto appuntamento se già non va bene il sesso...di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> ...


Va bene, confesso.. Ci ho parlato io con lui, prima dell incontro con te
Gli ho fatto una ripassata sul besos.. E insomma... Gli ho detto che cosi non va


Sono contento mi abbia ascoltato


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2016)

Lampone, scusami, ma cosa volevi ti dicesse?

Avrei potuto scrivertele  io le stesse cose.

COME DICE mio marito, le scrivevo quello che lei voleva sentirsi dire.

TI ripeto, goditi le serate e basta. Cene e sesso e non preparargli cenette.  FATTI invitare fuori.


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene, confesso.. Ci ho parlato io con lui, prima dell incontro con te
> Gli ho fatto una ripassata sul besos.. E insomma... Gli ho detto che cosi non va
> 
> 
> Sono contento mi abbia ascoltato


Grazie Skorpio... sono felice che ti abbia ascoltato


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Stai andando su un terreno molto pericoloso. Se mi posso permettere, prima che ti vengono gli occhi cuoriciosi e lui se ne approfitta, comincia a uscire anche con altri.
> Prevenire ora prima di ritrovarti a pezzi dopo.


Non mi precludo la possibilità di vedere altri... solo che al momento non ho nessuno di interessante con cui uscire...


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lampone, scusami, ma cosa volevi ti dicesse?
> 
> Avrei potuto scrivertele  io le stesse cose.
> 
> ...


Disincantata onestamente non è che mi abbia detto chissà che cosa... e comunque qui stiamo parlando comunque di una relazione sessuale...
Poi, non prenderla male, ma come è dove vederci penso sia giusto che lo stabilisca io... il tempo è poco... se andiamo fuori a cena, tanto per essere palesi... il tempo per il sesso dove lo troviamo? ;-)


----------



## Lampone (30 Settembre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Trovatelo, scusa, o meglio, fatti trovare  Penso che il tempo non ti manca, per dire, per chattare o ancora meglio per uscire. La chat magari è meglio perchè con pochi clic ne conosci diversi. Io non mi fossilizzerei assolutamente su di lui.


Non mi piace "cercarmelo". Preferisco che capiti... sono un po' fatalista


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Disincantata onestamente non è che mi abbia detto chissà che cosa... e comunque qui stiamo parlando comunque di una relazione sessuale...
> Poi, non prenderla male, ma come è dove vederci penso sia giusto che lo stabilisca io... il tempo è poco... se andiamo fuori a cena, tanto per essere palesi... il tempo per il sesso dove lo troviamo? ;-)



Figurati se me la prendo, io parteggio per Te, e lo dicevo proprio perche' ho l'impressione si sia trovato la persona giusta, nel senso di comoda.

CHIUDO!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Allora, mi pare giusto dare un aggiornamento a chi è intervenuto nel mio 3d.
> 
> Ieri sera è andata bene...e fin qui, come pensare il contrario...al sesto appuntamento se già non va bene il sesso...di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> ...


tutto bene ciò che finisce bene ...


----------



## Lampone (1 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Figurati se me la prendo, io parteggio per Te, e lo dicevo proprio perche' ho l'impressione si sia trovato la persona giusta, nel senso di comoda.
> 
> CHIUDO!


Forse è così hai ragione 
Spero di riuscire a rimanere "in equilibrio" 
Grazie


----------



## Lampone (1 Ottobre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai, non attacca. E` solo una scusa perche già ti stai infatuando di lui.


No è che proprio sono monogama 
Adesso mi piace lui... ma essendo una relazione sicuramente a termine, la porta aperta io la lascio... vediamo se entra qualcuno che mi fa cambiare idea... non so se mi sono spiegata ;-)


----------



## Lampone (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tutto bene ciò che finisce bene ...


Per ora pare di sì! ;-)


----------



## LucyLiu (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il video  è surreale


 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]... ma sei riuscita a guardarlo tutto tutto ?? 
io dopo i primi 10 secondi stavo per ...svenire....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_... ma sei riuscita a guardarlo tutto tutto ??
> io dopo i primi 10 secondi stavo per ...svenire....


Si la seconda parte è meno traumatica della prima  per fortuna


----------



## Leda (2 Ottobre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_... ma sei riuscita a guardarlo tutto tutto ??
> io dopo i primi 10 secondi stavo per ...svenire....





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si la seconda parte è meno traumatica della prima  per fortuna


Non avete visto 'Trainspotting'???  Quella è la scena più leggendaria in assoluto! E vi assicuro che trovarsela in corso di narrazione fa un effetto ancora più sconvolgente (ma non solo per lo schifo istintivo che suscita); provare per credere (è un gran film )!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Non avete visto 'Trainspotting'???  Quella è la scena più leggendaria in assoluto! E vi assicuro che trovarsela in corso di narrazione fa un effetto ancora più sconvolgente (ma non solo per lo schifo istintivo che suscita); provare per credere (è un gran film )!


Mi toccherà streamingare  tanto in questo periodo ho tempo da perdere :risata:


----------



## LucyLiu (2 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Non avete visto 'Trainspotting'???  Quella è la scena più leggendaria in assoluto! E vi assicuro che trovarsela in corso di narrazione fa un effetto ancora più sconvolgente (ma non solo per lo schifo istintivo che suscita); provare per credere (è un gran film )!



..nono grazie [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION], io passo ... 
già è colorata di suo la mia vita 


ps: [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] scusa la mia intrusione


----------

